# Software Version 11.0f and 11.0g



## CraigK

Noticed that the clock was missing from the corner of one of the TiVo HDs this evening.

Looks like 11.0f.N1-01-2-652 was pushed to it early this morning.

Haven't noticed anything different yet.

Our other TiVo HD remains at 11.0d.


----------



## dimwell

I got the update, too, but the TiVo HD was stuck on the "Welcome!" screen until I finally thought to unplug the wireless adapter and try again. This was after running a full SMART diagnostic on the drive. Hah.

I haven't plugged the adapter back in and tried a reboot.


----------



## bschuler2007

Yeah a few days ago I noticed Pytivo kept failing mid transfer, so I rebooted my Tivo. Got the applying update screen. Haven't noticed a single difference.


----------



## chrishicks

I'm sorry but seeing this made me laugh:



bschuler2007 sig said:


> Tivo Premiere is better than TivoHD - Not only more ads, but ads in HD!


great sig.


----------



## Capmeister

Would be nice if they updated the THD/S3 models to have the newer GUI layout but with an SD version so it didn't kill the processor.


----------



## whitepelican

Capmeister said:


> Would be nice if they updated the THD/S3 models to have the newer GUI layout but with an SD version so it didn't kill the processor.


I'd gladly pay extra to keep that GUI off my S3's.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Time to go force a connection...................


----------



## cjv2

Interesting that 11.0f isn't listed at the Tivo site... well... at least not yet...


----------



## CrispyCritter

It's quite usual for TiVo to do a small unannounced distribution of a new software release to a random audience a week or so before the full release. It's the final version of what they release, but they want to make certain there are no distribution problems, and no undiscovered gotcha's. 

Also, once it's announced, everybody with any problem at all is going to be calling up and blaming it on the new release - I think they want to get unbiased support call figures before that!

So I'm hopeful that the long-delayed software update is finally about to come out!


----------



## cjv2

CrispyCritter said:


> It's quite usual for TiVo to do a small unannounced distribution of a new software release to a random audience a week or so before the full release. It's the final version of what they release, but they want to make certain there are no distribution problems, and no undiscovered gotcha's.
> 
> Also, once it's announced, everybody with any problem at all is going to be calling up and blaming it on the new release - I think they want to get unbiased support call figures before that!
> 
> So I'm hopeful that the long-delayed software update is finally about to come out!


Well, I can't download it... yet... and yeah I tried


----------



## Rkkeller

I just hope there are not more ads and garbage put in the update. Seems every time I look I see an ad pop up somewhere. Now even when I pause something an ad pops up. :<


----------



## hybucket

dimwell said:


> I got the update, too, but the TiVo HD was stuck on the "Welcome!" screen until I finally thought to unplug the wireless adapter and try again. This was after running a full SMART diagnostic on the drive. Hah.
> 
> I haven't plugged the adapter back in and tried a reboot.


Does the wireless adapter need to be unplugged for an update??


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> Time to go force a connection...................


I know what you'll be looking for -- me too! (A fix to the SDV-channel pixelation issue seen mostly on Time Warner systems.) A retry when tuning SDV channels for recordings (and manully for that matter) would be nice too.


----------



## jmill

hybucket said:


> Does the wireless adapter need to be unplugged for an update??


usually no.

Only if you have a problem rebooting unit after an update, than you might need to unplug wireless adapter and/or tuning adapter.

If you unplug wireless adapter now, you will never receive an update


----------



## sbourgeo

Nothing here yet. Please, please, please let this fix the gray screen issue!


----------



## fpp777

whitepelican said:


> I'd gladly pay extra to keep that GUI off my S3's.


So if we have an S3, we are getting a new GUI?


----------



## CuriousMark

fpp777 said:


> So if we have an S3, we are getting a new GUI?


I doubt it. 11.0f from 11.0d sounds more like a bug fix release to me. TiVo usually rolls the major or minor version when putting out new features.


----------



## whitepelican

I doubt it, too. I was only responding to Capmeister's wish that the Series 3's would get the same UI as the Premieres minus the HD. I hope they don't tinker with much, as my S3's are nearly flawless right now.


----------



## fpp777

Thanks. I don't want to see a change either. Mine are working fine.


----------



## vectorcatch

Could someone with the update try and download transport stream (TS) files via KMTTG to see if it is supported with the new version?


----------



## vittoria

whitepelican said:


> I hope they don't tinker with much, as my S3's are nearly flawless right now.


Ditto. My S3 is fine, 1xff aside. I'm not looking forward to an update to possibly mess things up.


----------



## Capmeister

whitepelican said:


> I doubt it, too. I was only responding to Capmeister's wish that the Series 3's would get the same UI as the Premieres minus the HD. I hope they don't tinker with much, as my S3's are nearly flawless right now.


I just mean a GUI that can accommodate a 16:9 screen more than the current one, where the fonts can be a bit smaller. And so long as you can choose new or classic, it would be nice.

I dunno why, but the ads never bother me. If TiVo is making some money, more power to 'em.


----------



## SCSIRAID

fpp777 said:


> Thanks. I don't want to see a change either. Mine are working fine.


Agree... all Im looking for is a few bug fixes. From a features/function perspective, its fine just the way it is....


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> I know what you'll be looking for -- me too! (A fix to the SDV-channel pixelation issue seen mostly on Time Warner systems.) A retry when tuning SDV channels for recordings (and manully for that matter) would be nice too.


WooHoo... My THD downstairs got the new SW... Watched it for a while and so far no SDV pixelations....


----------



## willv28

Don't have it yet, did a few tried. About how long does it usually take before everyone starts getting it?


----------



## CrispyCritter

TiVo has already posted in another thread that everybody should have it by the end of the month.


----------



## Xecuter2

What changed?


----------



## socrplyr

willv28 said:


> Don't have it yet, did a few tried. About how long does it usually take before everyone starts getting it?


In previous releases (which were now quite a long time ago) everyone would be able to get it pretty much exactly 2 weeks after the initial test version rolls out like this. Now who says that is still Tivo's MO? It probably is but we'll find out.

My fingers are crossed that it makes the analog tuners more resistant to the errors that cause them to mess up. That way RoyK can stop his whining.


----------



## sbourgeo

CrispyCritter said:


> TiVo has already posted in another thread that everybody should have it by the end of the month.


I missed that. Which thread??


----------



## rocko

This answers my rhetorical question. One of my THD boxes rebooted the other night and it had me worried since I had recently upgraded the hard drive. Looks like it got 11f so that explains that


----------



## bschuler2007

From the 11.0f.N1-01-2-652 update faq:


> 11. No more lost analog tuner grey screen issue.
> 12. Changed analog grey screen to blue per requests


Just kiddin.. I don't have analog so I cannot tell u if it is finally fixed. After living with that problem for awhile before going digital, I wish you grey screen guys luck.


----------



## squiddohio

"This answers my rhetorical question."
What?? Rhetorical questions don't need answers.


----------



## rocko

squiddohio said:


> "This answers my rhetorical question."
> What?? Rhetorical questions don't need answers.


They do if I'm the one whom I'm asking


----------



## CrispyCritter

sbourgeo said:


> I missed that. Which thread??


This post


----------



## sbourgeo

CrispyCritter said:


> This post


Cool, thanks. :up:


----------



## HerronScott

Got it on one of my 2 S3's. No change or problems so far.

Scott


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> WooHoo... My THD downstairs got the new SW... Watched it for a while and so far no SDV pixelations....


Nothing but silence for three days now (?) The suspense is killing me! ( I don't have 11.0f yet.)


----------



## socrplyr

dlfl said:


> Nothing but silence for three days now (?) The suspense is killing me! ( I don't have 11.0f yet.)


Don't expect it until 3/31, and it seems don't expect to see much difference otherwise we would be seeing a bunch of chatter.


----------



## LoREvanescence

socrplyr said:


> Don't expect it until 3/31, and it seems don't expect to see much difference otherwise we would be seeing a bunch of chatter.


Yeah, that would be true. the only talk I have heard about f so far is that it contains a mrv bug fix.

You would expect to see 11.1 for the version number if any changes were made / features added.


----------



## dlfl

socrplyr said:


> Don't expect it until 3/31, and it seems don't expect to see much difference otherwise we would be seeing a bunch of chatter.


The SDV pixelation problem that SCSIRAID said might be fixed (in **this post**) is a big deal to those of us who experience it. I'm hoping he will confirm the fix is real.


----------



## xnappo

dlfl said:


> The SDV pixelation problem that SCSIRAID said might be fixed (in **this post**) is a big deal to those of us who experience it. I'm hoping he will confirm the fix is real.


Yep. I am hoping this addresses both SDV pixelization AND GSAS issues with certain channels.

xnappo


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> The SDV pixelation problem that SCSIRAID said might be fixed (in **this post**) is a big deal to those of us who experience it. I'm hoping he will confirm the fix is real.


The downstairs THD is no longer getting the hits on SDV channels. I think we can safely call it fixed. I hope they get the general rollout started soon... Dont they know its not nice to tease the animals!


----------



## xnappo

SCSIRAID said:


> The downstairs THD is no longer getting the hits on SDV channels. I think we can safely call it fixed. I hope they get the general rollout started soon... Dont they know its not nice to tease the animals!


That is really great. Thank you so much for your help in identifying the issue.

I take it you have never suffered from GSWD/GDODWS (green screen with siren - not a 'normal' Tivo crash screen but a blank green screen sometimes with a siren noise - linked to HGTV/FOODHD/Comedy Central HD/Versus)?

xnappo


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> The downstairs THD is no longer getting the hits on SDV channels. I think we can safely call it fixed. I hope they get the general rollout started soon... Dont they know its not nice to tease the animals!


Grrrrr! (Sound of animal being teased.)

Nice Work SCSIRAID! Fingers crossed the fix works in TWC SW Ohio.


----------



## bidderman9

LoREvanescence said:


> Yeah, that would be true. the only talk I have heard about f so far is that it contains a mrv bug fix.
> 
> You would expect to see 11.1 for the version number if any changes were made / features added.


They spent all of their developers hours/$$$ of the Series 4. No new features for us.


----------



## SCSIRAID

xnappo said:


> That is really great. Thank you so much for your help in identifying the issue.
> 
> I take it you have never suffered from GSWD/GDODWS (green screen with siren - not a 'normal' Tivo crash screen but a blank green screen sometimes with a siren noise - linked to HGTV/FOODHD/Comedy Central HD/Versus)?
> 
> xnappo


Fortunately, no. That one ive not seen.

It does look like the 'no suggestions with TA' problem is still there though.


----------



## socrplyr

SCSIRAID said:


> Fortunately, no. That one ive not seen.
> 
> It does look like the 'no suggestions with TA' problem is still there though.


I get tons of suggestions with mine. Weird... I used not to get suggestions, but that was before I got the TA. I wonder what your problem is.


----------



## mattack

vectorcatch said:


> Could someone with the update try and download transport stream (TS) files via KMTTG to see if it is supported with the new version?


The only net effect is that it will speed up transfers, right?

It won't make them playable (/editable!) in Quicktime without time-consuming and lossy conversion, right? (I may have asked this in another thread long ago, sorry)


----------



## vectorcatch

mattack said:


> The only net effect is that it will speed up transfers, right?
> 
> It won't make them playable (/editable!) in Quicktime without time-consuming and lossy conversion, right? (I may have asked this in another thread long ago, sorry)


There shouldn't be any lossy conversion (or conversion of any kind). It's just a different container. On my PC it takes about 1 hour to download an hour long HD show and less than 15 min to remove commercials and convert it to mp4 (quad core), so for me the download is the long pole in the tent.

I'm not sure about quicktime, but something like ffmpeg should be able to repackage the audio/video stream in an mpeg-PS container without reencoding. That is what the TiVo is doing, it just makes sense to move this processing off to a computer which can do it much faster.

Update: I just checked and VideoRedo, which I bought a little while ago, can edit MPEG-TS files directly.


----------



## ayman86

vectorcatch said:


> On my PC it takes about 1 hour to download an hour long HD show .


wow. it took me 7hrs40min for a 3hr baseball program. not sure why. its not like my computer is slow and my network was free.

then again it was a 22GB file. lol. so i guess its probably apples to oranges


----------



## waynomo

ayman86 said:


> wow. it took me 7hrs40min for a 3hr baseball program. not sure why. its not like my computer is slow and my network was free.
> 
> then again it was a 22GB file. lol. so i guess its probably apples to oranges


That time is normal if your tuners are tuned to HD stations.

1) Better - Tune your TiVo to SD stations

2) Best - Tune your TiVo to stations that receive no signal.

You should find that your transfer times improve significantly. My understanding is that the bottle neck is the TiVo CPU.


----------



## ayman86

waynomo said:


> That time is normal if your tuners are tuned to HD stations.
> 
> 1) Better - Tune your TiVo to SD stations
> 
> 2) Best - Tune your TiVo to stations that receive no signal.
> 
> You should find that your transfer times improve significantly. My understanding is that the bottle neck is the TiVo CPU.


i knew there was a way to speed it up for i forgot what it was. thanks for the tidbit.


----------



## TiVoJerry

Hello all,

Yes, 11.0f is indeed a bug fix release and contains no new features. It is still in the Customer Support Ramp phase where we release to a fixed number of units and evaluate the impact to our call centers. Once that period ends, we usually determine that we can release to all boxes at full speed. If you don't have it now, you won't get it until the full rollout begins....and that doesn't take too long.

SCSIRAID is correct that we put a fix in for the SDV pixelation issue. He may not realize it, but he was actually an integral part of pushing TW to reach out to us with extremely technical results that allowed us to find a fix. This simply would not have been possible without his tireless effort working with TW. He is awesome.









A few other things we fixed:

S2 units couldn't browse the recordings of an HD model that had a TA attached
Antenna stations with mismatched TVCT and PAT table entries have no video
Online scheduling not showing current Now Playing and To Do Lists
As TiVoMargret said, we expect to have this release completed by the end of the month (barring unforeseen circumstances, of course).


----------



## dobbie1

TiVoJerry said:


> A few other things we fixed:
> [*]Antenna stations with mismatched TVCT and PAT table entries have no video


Thanks for the update TiVoJerry. I look forward to receiving the update on my units. I have a great signal from 3 local stations but no video, maybe this will fix that problem.

Regards


----------



## Grumock

Just curious how the S2 works with the Tuning Adapter & what benefit you get from it? The S2 does not take a card so how can it even utilize the Tuning adapter for SDV channels. I was under the impression that without a card there was no need for the Tuning adapter unless channels were in SDV in the analog lineup.


----------



## wmcbrine

Grumock said:


> Just curious how the S2 works with the Tuning Adapter


It doesn't... he's saying that a TiVo HD with a TA wasn't browsable over the network (for MRV) by an S2.


----------



## dlfl

TiVoJerry said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Yes, 11.0f is indeed a bug fix release and contains no new features. ..............SCSIRAID is correct that we put a fix in for the SDV pixelation issue. He may not realize it, but he was actually an integral part of pushing TW to reach out to us with extremely technical results that allowed us to find a fix. This simply would not have been possible without his tireless effort working with TW. He is awesome. ......


Yes, there are a number of us here who realize what we owe to SCSIRAID!

Please tell me there's also a fix for the occasional failure to tune SDV channels? There is a manual workaround for this (tune up 2 channels, then back down) which is documented in the TiVo support pages. But when it happens for a scheduled recording you just lose the recording. I lose an average of two recordings a week due to this.


----------



## xnappo

TiVoJerry said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Yes, 11.0f is indeed a bug fix release and contains no new features.


Hi Jerry,

Thanks a lot for the update! Is there any attempt in this version to fix GSWS (green screen with siren)?

Thanks,
xnappo


----------



## Grumock

wmcbrine said:


> It doesn't... he's saying that a TiVo HD with a TA wasn't browsable over the network (for MRV) by an S2.


Thanks I was scratching my head on that one.


----------



## wired4net

TiVoJerry said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Yes, 11.0f is indeed a bug fix release and contains no new features. It is still in the Customer Support Ramp phase where we release to a fixed number of units and evaluate the impact to our call centers. Once that period ends, we usually determine that we can release to all boxes at full speed. If you don't have it now, you won't get it until the full rollout begins....and that doesn't take too long.
> 
> SCSIRAID is correct that we put a fix in for the SDV pixelation issue. He may not realize it, but he was actually an integral part of pushing TW to reach out to us with extremely technical results that allowed us to find a fix. This simply would not have been possible without his tireless effort working with TW. He is awesome.
> 
> A few other things we fixed:
> 
> S2 units couldn't browse the recordings of an HD model that had a TA attached
> Antenna stations with mismatched TVCT and PAT table entries have no video
> Online scheduling not showing current Now Playing and To Do Lists
> As TiVoMargret said, we expect to have this release completed by the end of the month (barring unforeseen circumstances, of course).


I was apparently picked for an "early" release of 11.0f. Not sure if it is of interest to you since it does involve a TIVO HD with drive updated to 1TB but please see message #5416 on page 181 of the Tivo Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ in the Tivo Series 3 HDTV DVRs thread (can't post link because I haven't posted 5 times) for the experience I had this past week with a WD10EADS tweaked with wdidle3 to disable IntelliPark and 11.0f.


----------



## RoyK

TiVoJerry said:


> Hello all,
> 
> ...
> SCSIRAID is correct that we put a fix in for the SDV pixelation issue. ...f[/IMG]
> 
> A few other things we fixed:
> 
> S2 units couldn't browse the recordings of an HD model that had a TA attached
> Antenna stations with mismatched TVCT and PAT table entries have no video
> Online scheduling not showing current Now Playing and To Do Lists
> As TiVoMargret said, we expect to have this release completed by the end of the month (barring unforeseen circumstances, of course).


So I guess it's safe to assume that you *still *haven't fixed the bug that keeps the TiVoHD from reliably recording?....


----------



## sbourgeo

RoyK said:


> So I guess it's safe to assume that you *still *haven't fixed the bug that keeps the TiVoHD from reliably recording?....


Crud, I was really hoping to lose the gray screens...


----------



## SCSIRAID

TiVoJerry said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Yes, 11.0f is indeed a bug fix release and contains no new features. It is still in the Customer Support Ramp phase where we release to a fixed number of units and evaluate the impact to our call centers. Once that period ends, we usually determine that we can release to all boxes at full speed. If you don't have it now, you won't get it until the full rollout begins....and that doesn't take too long.
> 
> SCSIRAID is correct that we put a fix in for the SDV pixelation issue. He may not realize it, but he was actually an integral part of pushing TW to reach out to us with extremely technical results that allowed us to find a fix. This simply would not have been possible without his tireless effort working with TW. He is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few other things we fixed:
> 
> S2 units couldn't browse the recordings of an HD model that had a TA attached
> Antenna stations with mismatched TVCT and PAT table entries have no video
> Online scheduling not showing current Now Playing and To Do Lists
> As TiVoMargret said, we expect to have this release completed by the end of the month (barring unforeseen circumstances, of course).


Thanks Jerry, I appreciate that and am glad I could help. I also have to say that the guys I worked with at TWC were awesome. They spent a lot of time and effort on this one and delivered the goods. They taught me a lot too for which I am grateful. And of course... thanks for fixing it!!


----------



## dcstager

I'm glad they fixed the very technical bug that caused picture breakups. I'm worried that the more severe bug: blank recordings on SDV channels on occasion may still be unresolved. I'd rather have an actual recording with the breakups than nothing at all. I of course appreciate the fix to the picture break-ups and the effort and dedication it took to fix it.

How exactly should Tivo approach fixing the problem of blank recordings? In earlier posts, I suggested some kind of error condition testing and that the Tivo could do automatically what users have done to correct the problem, i.e., changing up then down to re-tune the desired station.

Since you suggested the precise method of addressing the very technical bug, what exactly is the best approach in fixing the tuning issues with SDV channels? Seems like this is the very last issue with Tuning Adapters to be addressed.

SCSIRAID or TivoJerry do you have any answers? How do we get this bug fixed? I used to feel pretty confident my Tivo would never miss a recording. However, it's about 75% reliable generally and under 50/50 if you record two SDV channels at the same time.


----------



## dlfl

dcstager said:


> I'm glad they fixed the very technical bug that caused picture breakups. I'm worried that the more severe bug: blank recordings on SDV channels on occasion may still be unresolved. I'd rather have an actual recording with the breakups than nothing at all. I of course appreciate the fix to the picture break-ups and the effort and dedication it took to fix it.
> 
> How exactly should Tivo approach fixing the problem of blank recordings? In earlier posts, I suggested some kind of error condition testing and that the Tivo could do automatically what users have done to correct the problem, i.e., changing up then down to re-tune the desired station.
> 
> Since you suggested the precise method of addressing the very technical bug, what exactly is the best approach in fixing the tuning issues with SDV channels? Seems like this is the very last issue with Tuning Adapters to be addressed.
> 
> SCSIRAID or TivoJerry do you have any answers? How do we get this bug fixed? I used to feel pretty confident my Tivo would never miss a recording. However, it's about 75% reliable generally and under 50/50 if you record two SDV channels at the same time.


+1

The TiVo seems to know when a channel isn't tuned, i.e., has blank video. The failed recording shows up in the Recording History as not recorded because the video signal was not present. If nothing else, why not have the TiVo do the same thing you do manually to work around this, i.e., tune up 2 channels then back down ? It should try this at least twice, based on my experiences doing it manually. I suspect there might be a more direct way of re-tuning than channel-up/down but.....whatever works.


----------



## xnappo

dlfl said:


> +1
> 
> The TiVo seems to know when a channel isn't tuned, i.e., has blank video. The failed recording shows up in the Recording History as not recorded because the video signal was not present. If nothing else, why not have the TiVo do the same thing you do manually to work around this, i.e., tune up 2 channels then back down ? It should try this at least twice, based on my experiences doing it manually. I suspect there might be a more direct way of re-tuning than channel-up/down but.....whatever works.


I will mention that being somewhat new to Tivo - the cable company DVRs do the same damn thing. It blows my mind. I know whenever I am writing code and try to get access to something, if I can't I wait a few ms and try again...

xnappo


----------



## mattack

dcstager said:


> I'm glad they fixed the very technical bug that caused picture breakups. I'm worried that the more severe bug: blank recordings on SDV channels on occasion may still be unresolved.


I guess since I'm apparently not running into the problem, I'm just curious... I don't remember reading about this problem. Just to clarify, you do mean something separate from the "blank analog channel" problem, right? (I'm just trying to make absolutely sure whether you're using SDV to mean "digital but not HD", or "any non-HD, including analog").


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

xnappo said:


> I will mention that being somewhat new to Tivo - the cable company DVRs do the same damn thing. It blows my mind. I know whenever I am writing code and try to get access to something, if I can't I wait a few ms and try again...


I've complained ad nauseam in the past about the "joys" of outsourcing engineering to places like India. Do you really think that Apu in Bangalore really gives a s*** about the quality of the code he delivers? I don't. He'll never have the opportunity to use this product at his home. It's just a black box computer to him.

If it comes somewhat close to meeting the customer's spec ---> "ship it". Going the extra mile to "wait a few ms and try again" just isn't part of the equation.

I have no idea of whether this particular code was outsourced. One would hope that direct company employees would have a little better pride of ownership. Plus by being physically present in the same hemisphere it might be easier for testers at TiVo to make suggestions for improvements.


----------



## dlfl

mattack said:


> I guess since I'm apparently not running into the problem, I'm just curious... I don't remember reading about this problem. Just to clarify, you do mean something separate from the "blank analog channel" problem, right? (I'm just trying to make absolutely sure whether you're using SDV to mean "digital but not HD", or "any non-HD, including analog").


It's a problem tuning SDV channels and has been mentioned in posts many times. **Here** is a TiVo support page that discusses the manual workaround where you find:



> If your cable provider installed a Tuning Adapter for your TiVo HD, TiVo HD XL, or Series3 HD DVR, and you see a gray or black screen when you tune to a channel, you can restore the video by changing the channel and then tuning back


It only happens on SDV channels and I lose one or two recordings a week due to this problem.


----------



## dbenrosen

dlfl said:


> It only happens on SDV channels and I lose one or two recordings a week due to this problem.


I experienced this very serious problem when I got my TA from Cablevision. It rendered the TiVo totally unreliable. My options were to leave the TA disconnected or cross my fingers and hope for the best.

I even had Cablevision come out and try to help troubleshoot, but the tech even complained that he had no training on how it worked.

It was the last straw I had trying to get TiVo and Cablevision to work nicely together. I finally switched to Fios (which is not an option for many) because it eliminated SDV.


----------



## xnappo

dlfl said:


> It only happens on SDV channels and I lose one or two recordings a week due to this problem.


I will mention that since getting an return path amplifier, this does not happen to me anymore.

I got this guy:
http://www.yourbroadbandstore.com/product.php?pid=716497

If your return path level on the TA is pegged at max (like ~54db) then I would suggest trying one.

xnappo


----------



## [NG]Owner

xnappo said:


> I will mention that since getting an return path amplifier, this does not happen to me anymore.
> 
> I got this guy:
> http://www.yourbroadbandstore.com/product.php?pid=716497
> 
> If your return path level on the TA is pegged at max (like ~54db) then I would suggest trying one.
> 
> xnappo


And where exactly in the coax chain is this thing installed?

Do you have multiple TAs (and multiple return path amplifiers), or can one amp handle all TAs from the demarc, e.g., can this be installed at the main entry point for the coax?

If not, does it go between the (each) tuning adapter and Tivo, or between the (each) TA and the wall outlet?

Since this is a solution that worked for you, add some more information so others can duplicate.

[NG]Owner


----------



## LoREvanescence

I just noticed the version went from d to f. I guess we skipped e


----------



## morac

dlfl said:


> It's a problem tuning SDV channels and has been mentioned in posts many times. **Here** is a TiVo support page that discusses the manual workaround where you find:


That sounds like the TA simply stops talking to the headend so the headend thinks no one is watching the channel and shuts it off. Switching the channels back and forth triggers the TiVo to tell the TA to tune the channel again.

That sounds like a disconnect somewhere in the TiVo to TA communication. What's supposed to happen when the TiVo goes to record something is that the TiVo tells the TA it wants to tune channel X for a recording. TA tells the headend which "turns on" the channel on a specific frequency and tells the TA. The TA then tells the TiVo which tunes the channel on the frequency.

Periodically the headend will ask the TA if the channel is still needed. The TA should ask the TiVo. If there's no recording in progress, then the TiVo should put up a "are you still watching" prompt. If there is a recording, then the TiVo should reply to the TA that it's still recording. The TA should then tell the headend that the channel is still being used. Some part of that mechanism is broken so the headend simply turns the channel off (hence the grey/black screen). It could be a headend, TA or TiVo problem. Since this appears to not affect the majority of TA users, my guess is that it is either a headend or TA problem.


----------



## dlfl

morac said:


> That sounds like the TA simply stops talking to the headend so the headend thinks no one is watching the channel and shuts it off. Switching the channels back and forth triggers the TiVo to tell the TA to tune the channel again.
> ........


But this happens when you *first* try to tune a channel.....

(Or when TiVo first tries to tune it to start a recording.)

It could be as simple as a timeout that needs to be increased in either the TiVo or TA software interface.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> But this happens when you *first* try to tune a channel.....
> 
> (Or when TiVo first tries to tune it to start a recording.)
> 
> It could be as simple as a timeout that needs to be increased in either the TiVo or TA software interface.


When you have a recording loss... do you also have an entry in the recording log stating that it wasnt recorded because the 'video signal was not available'? I see those too but not to the degree that you mention. The downstairs TiVo records a lot of the same shows as my upstairs one. I have found situations where the show DID record on one TiVo but not on the other. This says that its not a lack of SDV slots since it should impact both TiVo's. Ive also caught it redhanded (recording in progress with black screen) and found that several of the 'lock' items in DVR Diags that should have been 'YES' are 'NO' which strongly suggests that its a tuning problem. Now whether the TA gave TiVo bad info or TiVo failed in its tuning of the program... I dont know. If TiVo wants to loan me a USB analyzer, I will gladly birddog this one 

It would seem that TiVo could help the situation greatly if they would detect the 'no's' in the locks and simply time out and retune the channel.


----------



## Karl Childers

LoREvanescence said:


> I just noticed the version went from d to f. I guess we skipped e


I could be mistaken, but I'm guessing SW version 11.0e was a Beta-test version that wasn't released to the general public.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> When you have a recording loss... do you also have an entry in the recording log stating that it wasnt recorded because the 'video signal was not available'? I see those too but not to the degree that you mention. The downstairs TiVo records a lot of the same shows as my upstairs one. I have found situations where the show DID record on one TiVo but not on the other. This says that its not a lack of SDV slots since it should impact both TiVo's. Ive also caught it redhanded (recording in progress with black screen) and found that several of the 'lock' items in DVR Diags that should have been 'YES' are 'NO' which strongly suggests that its a tuning problem. Now whether the TA gave TiVo bad info or TiVo failed in its tuning of the program... I dont know. If TiVo wants to loan me a USB analyzer, I will gladly birddog this one
> 
> It would seem that TiVo could help the situation greatly if they would detect the 'no's' in the locks and simply time out and retune the channel.


I agree.

My experience matches yours. Usually the Recording History says it didn't record because no video signal was present, but I've also had it record 3 hours of blank video. I haven't looked at the lock items in such a case but I bet one or more would be not locked.

Are you still seeing this with 11.0f ? I'm guessing it wasn't fixed.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> I agree.
> 
> My experience matches yours. Usually the Recording History says it didn't record because no video signal was present, but I've also had it record 3 hours of blank video. I haven't looked at the lock items in such a case but I bet one or more would be not locked.
> 
> Are you still seeing this with 11.0f ? I'm guessing it wasn't fixed.


My THD hasnt had 11.0f long enough to really tell... and its my wife's unit and she may not have noticed. I also noticed on the generally released code that usually, a failed recording gets put back in the to do list so it eventually does get recorded if it plays again. I do my network TV stuff OTA and have never seen it OTA.


----------



## SugarBowl

SCSIRAID said:


> Thanks Jerry, I appreciate that and am glad I could help. I also have to say that the guys I worked with at TWC were awesome. They spent a lot of time and effort on this one and delivered the goods. They taught me a lot too for which I am grateful. And of course... thanks for fixing it!!


Cool. And since i'm right down the road, this fix should work for me.


----------



## SCSIRAID

SugarBowl said:


> Cool. And since i'm right down the road, this fix should work for me.


Yup... I wonder if my wife would notice If I switched TiVo's with her


----------



## xnappo

[NG]Owner;7846424 said:


> And where exactly in the coax chain is this thing installed?


I have it at the point of entry of the cable to my house. It is actually kinda hokey - I have a forward path amp back to back with a return path amp. Note that the store I mentioned has bi-directional amps as well.

My cable modem (which always worked fine) is also not having to push itself as hard - it is noticeably cooler than before.

xnappo


----------



## Stormspace

dlfl said:


> But this happens when you *first* try to tune a channel.....
> 
> (Or when TiVo first tries to tune it to start a recording.)
> 
> It could be as simple as a timeout that needs to be increased in either the TiVo or TA software interface.


Before I returned my TA and CC's FOX would go out on me regularly. (In my area most everything is SDV and all digital, but not necessarily HD) I'd come home to a blank recording, one hour of gray screen. Since I dropped digital channels my TiVo once again works flawlessly and with some of the money I saved I added a Netflix account. Kids and Wife like the Netflix better than digital cable.


----------



## bobbythegeek

Stuck with 11.0d. I'm really looking forward to 11.0f, because my S2 can't see either HD box with their TAs. Just another reason to dislike TAs.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Stormspace said:


> Before I returned my TA and CC's FOX would go out on me regularly. (In my area most everything is SDV and all digital, but not necessarily HD) I'd come home to a blank recording, one hour of gray screen. Since I dropped digital channels my TiVo once again works flawlessly and with some of the money I saved I added a Netflix account. Kids and Wife like the Netflix better than digital cable.


An hour of gray screen? Was this an analog channel?


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

xnappo said:


> I will mention that since getting an return path amplifier, this does not happen to me anymore.
> 
> I got this guy:
> http://www.yourbroadbandstore.com/product.php?pid=716497
> 
> If your return path level on the TA is pegged at max (like ~54db) then I would suggest trying one.
> 
> xnappo


That's really an interesting nugget of information for people with return path problems.

But I would like to suggest that it may make more sense to concentrate on fixing the return path. E.g. right now my return power is 44.7 dBmV. Because of how dB works, having to transmit at 54 dB requires 10 times the power of 44 dB. To me that's "just wrong".

I'd investigate your in-house coax arrangement. Perhaps you have many cascaded splitters, or some bad connections. I do have several cascaded splitters, but as you can see by my numbers, I don't need anywhere near the amount of power you do.

But maybe you're just "at the end of the line" wrt the cable company.


----------



## xnappo

Phantom Gremlin said:


> I'd investigate your in-house coax arrangement. Perhaps you have many cascaded splitters, or some bad connections. I do have several cascaded splitters, but as you can see by my numbers, I don't need anywhere near the amount of power you do.
> 
> But maybe you're just "at the end of the line" wrt the cable company.


Completely agree and I should have said that. You want your return path below 50, preferably around 45db - and you should definitely start by eliminating/combining splitters and checking your cables. I have a long cable run, combined with a lot of splitters for my MoCA setup that really drove the need for an amp.

xnappo


----------



## bicker

Phantom Gremlin said:


> I've complained ad nauseam in the past about the "joys" of outsourcing engineering to places like India. Do you really think that Apu in Bangalore really gives a s*** about the quality of the code he delivers? I don't. He'll never have the opportunity to use this product at his home. It's just a black box computer to him.


This is about the most outrageously xenophobic rant I've seen in a while. I know "Apu" (actually, for our product, it's "Ram" and "Arhendu" and a bunch of others) and I know not only do they care about the quality of their code, but they understand the context of customer use for the system into which they're contributing code.

However, thanks for promulgating the arrogant "Ugly American" vibe that so many of us have been trying to fight against for some many years.


----------



## Stormspace

SCSIRAID said:


> An hour of gray screen? Was this an analog channel?


Could have been a black screen. What made it odd was that it wasn't listed as a failed recording and being on a network station the option to record it again wasn't available. On one occasion the show recorded on one of my S2s As well and the picture was fine.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Stormspace said:


> Could have been a black screen. What made it odd was that it wasn't listed as a failed recording and being on a network station the option to record it again wasn't available. On one occasion the show recorded on one of my S2s As well and the picture was fine.


A black screen would be just as puzzling. Typically, If TiVo mistunes and doesnt lock onto the signal, there is no mpeg stored and the show is 'zero' length and just disappears with the 'video signal not available' message. If it was a digital channel and the green progress bar shows the right show length and you can trickplay thru 'black' then it sounds like there is mpeg there and it could be a problem upstream. If it were analog... I could understand.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

bicker said:


> This is about the most outrageously xenophobic rant I've seen in a while. I know "Apu" (actually, for our product, it's "Ram" and "Arhendu" and a bunch of others) and I know not only do they care about the quality of their code, but they understand the context of customer use for the system into which they're contributing code.


We will just have to agree to disagree.

I've worked with many smart foreign-born engineers here in the USA. By and large, these people have been quite knowledgeable, quite competent. Many have even started successful high-tech companies (especially in the Bay Area), which has been great for America.

However, I've seen other-continent outsourcing "in action" at multiple companies and on multiple projects. IMO on balance it hasn't gone well at all. Some mediocre results, some poor results, rarely anything "good" or "great". It's done because it's cheap and it's a lot easier for a big company to contract stuff out than to add employees. Not because there's any expectation of "care about the quality of their code".


----------



## LoREvanescence

SCSIRAID said:


> A black screen would be just as puzzling. Typically, If TiVo mistunes and doesnt lock onto the signal, there is no mpeg stored and the show is 'zero' length and just disappears with the 'video signal not available' message. If it was a digital channel and the green progress bar shows the right show length and you can trickplay thru 'black' then it sounds like there is mpeg there and it could be a problem upstream. If it were analog... I could understand.


A black screen is puzzling but I can see how it could happen. I have not experience exactly the same thing on my S3, but I have seen it stop on a still picture 10 minutes into the recording, and the same still picture stayed on the screen until the end of the 30 minute recording. It was not a partial recording. So, if something were to happen where the screen was black when this situation occurred I could see this happening.

It happened to me more then once when I had my s3 hooked up to comcast a few years ago while living on my universities campus. I know the tv signal was good as well because, even though I had gone to bed and was recording the program, my roommate had it on and I could hear it the audio where was when I played back my recording the next day, I only had the first 10 minutes, then a still screen with no audio for the next 20 minutes.

Not sure how to explain this at all.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> A black screen would be just as puzzling. Typically, If TiVo mistunes and doesnt lock onto the signal, there is no mpeg stored and the show is 'zero' length and just disappears with the 'video signal not available' message. If it was a digital channel and the green progress bar shows the right show length and you can trickplay thru 'black' then it sounds like there is mpeg there and it could be a problem upstream. If it were analog... I could understand.


I agree a failed recording due to 'video signal not available' is typical, but as I said in post #78:


> ....but I've also had it record 3 hours of blank video.


This is for a (digital) SDV channel.
By "blank" I mean black, with no audio. I don't remember for sure if I tried to trick-play it, but I think I skipped through it to see if it was blank all the way through.


----------



## squiddohio

That's strange. When my TA goes on the fritz, it shows it as recording, but "play" displays a black screen. When the program is over, nothing is saved to the Now Playing List. (I guess the TiVo won't save a zero length file.) So it will "record" a program from a SDV station without the TA operating, but it will not "save" it.


----------



## SCSIRAID

LoREvanescence said:


> A black screen is puzzling but I can see how it could happen. I have not experience exactly the same thing on my S3, but I have seen it stop on a still picture 10 minutes into the recording, and the same still picture stayed on the screen until the end of the 30 minute recording. It was not a partial recording. So, if something were to happen where the screen was black when this situation occurred I could see this happening.
> 
> It happened to me more then once when I had my s3 hooked up to comcast a few years ago while living on my universities campus. I know the tv signal was good as well because, even though I had gone to bed and was recording the program, my roommate had it on and I could hear it the audio where was when I played back my recording the next day, I only had the first 10 minutes, then a still screen with no audio for the next 20 minutes.
> 
> Not sure how to explain this at all.


Now THAT I have seen multiple times.... Not just a single picture but starting and stopping thru the show.... audio is fine all the way thru. but times of normal video and then frozen video with more frozen than normal.

Have you only seen it on an S3 and not a THD? Are you on a 'stock' harddrive?


----------



## SCSIRAID

squiddohio said:


> That's strange. When my TA goes on the fritz, it shows it as recording, but "play" displays a black screen. When the program is over, nothing is saved to the Now Playing List. (I guess the TiVo won't save a zero length file.) So it will "record" a program from a SDV station without the TA operating, but it will not "save" it.


Yes... if there is no mpeg coming from the demod, there is nothing to record.


----------



## bicker

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Some mediocre results, some poor results, rarely anything "good" or "great".


A company not inclined to pay more to get superior development resources is not likely to do so whether they are outsourcing to resources in other countries *or hiring domestically* either.


----------



## LoREvanescence

SCSIRAID said:


> Now THAT I have seen multiple times.... Not just a single picture but starting and stopping thru the show.... audio is fine all the way thru. but times of normal video and then frozen video with more frozen than normal.
> 
> Have you only seen it on an S3 and not a THD? Are you on a 'stock' harddrive?


Yes, I only have seen it on a S3 and not a THD. It has the stock hardrive plus a Western Digital MyDVR Expander drive.

Once the still frame happens for me it stays for the rest of the recording, and there is no audio for me.


----------



## Karl Childers

I've had a refurbished HD since 2/25/09. I consider myself extremely lucky since I've NEVER had a grey/black screen issue (even though I was on an anolog basic cable channel lineup without cable cards for 8 - 9 months); the only times (3x) I've had freezing issues was when my Internet connection "hiccupped" while streaming Netflix; and the only time my HD ever rebooted (outside of SW update installs) was when my roommate tripped the breakers in the garage while trying to weld something and then the HD became stuck on "Welcome, Powering Up." A simple reboot with the Ethernet cable unplugged enabled the TiVo to recover from that issue.

My point in all of this: I think there can be something which can be said for the "factory-renewed" TiVos. I believe they go through more thorough testing than a regular unit on the production line would (random sample testing, perhaps) . . . but I could be completely wrong.

I've been checking to see if I've grabbed the latest SW update . . . just out of curiosity. I still havent, despite many manual connections to the TiVo Service.

We'll keep checking. . . .


----------



## TiVoJerry

Karl Childers said:


> I've been checking to see if I've grabbed the latest SW update . . . just out of curiosity. I still havent, despite many manual connections to the TiVo Service.
> We'll keep checking. . . .


Manual connections will only get you SW a couple hours earlier if done between the time you were auth'd and the time your DVR would make its next connection. DVR selection for rollout is randomized by location, so service connection times/frequency play no roll in the selection process.


----------



## scooterboy

Karl Childers said:


> My point in all of this: I think there can be something which can be said for the "factory-renewed" TiVos. I believe they go through more thorough testing than a regular unit on the production line would (random sample testing, perhaps) . . . but I could be completely wrong.


I am of the opposite opinion. I went through two "recertified" THDs that wouldn't even validate a cable card. TiVo felt bad enough for me that they sent me a brand new unit instead of a third recert (to their credit :up, and the same cable card validated perfectly in that one.

It left me wondering if cable card slot testing is part of their recertification process.


----------



## LoREvanescence

SCSIRAID said:


> Yes... if there is no mpeg coming from the demod, there is nothing to record.


It's funny how we were talking about this today and I just experienced it. Though this one is not by fault of my TiVo.

My TiVo Recorded Two and a Half Men last night on fox 61 as part of my season pass. The first 12 minutes of the recording were just black and no audio and it was not a partial recording. I was like, what!?!? But then Fresh Prince of Bel-air started. So obviously this one was just dead air, the encoder at wtic was just putting out a blank black screen.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

bicker said:


> A company not inclined to pay more to get superior development resources is not likely to do so whether they are outsourcing to resources in other countries *or hiring domestically* either.


Yes, a very good point. Sadly, the only thing that many top managements don't skimp on these days is their salaries and bonuses.


----------



## steve614

It's near the end of the month. 
I'm getting impatient.


----------



## LoREvanescence

steve614 said:


> It's near the end of the month.
> I'm getting impatient.


I'm betting on the 31st


----------



## daveak

steve614 said:


> It's near the end of the month.
> I'm getting impatient.


Does this happen to you every month?


----------



## dlfl

steve614 said:


> It's near the end of the month.
> I'm getting impatient.


Patience! Patience! And remember the Red Green prayer in your signature.


----------



## hooper

Are we sure there are no MRV fixes in this release? It feels like transfers are quicker now between Tivo HD's. Or at least fast enough to get through an hour of HD without catching up (regardless of what is being recorded on either box). Wishful thinking?


----------



## cappy

SCSIRAID said:


> Time to go force a connection...................


I've just plugged my tivo in, got 11.0d only
I've told the box to connect to the site, still have 11.0d.

How do you force the update?


----------



## CraigK

cappy said:


> I've just plugged my tivo in, got 11.0d only
> I've told the box to connect to the site, still have 11.0d.
> 
> How do you force the update?


In this case you can't. You just wait for TiVo to release the update to the rest of the units.


----------



## txporter

hooper said:


> Are we sure there are no MRV fixes in this release? It feels like transfers are quicker now between Tivo HD's. Or at least fast enough to get through an hour of HD without catching up (regardless of what is being recorded on either box). Wishful thinking?


Check under Network status for the transfer rates. Post them here. It has been mentioned by Tivo employees that this is only a bug fix though. Maybe you were tuned to SD channels or to a channel you didn't receive?


----------



## pmiranda

Phantom Gremlin said:


> I've complained ad nauseam in the past about the "joys" of outsourcing engineering to places like India. ...
> I have no idea of whether this particular code was outsourced.


Your rant is completely misplaced and uncalled for in this thread. TiVos have been losing recordings to "no video signal available" since the series 1. The ability to detect no video signal and request a retune, either in the old days with an IR blaster, or now with a TA is something I've asked for over and over.

As others have said, if it makes you feel any better, TW DVR's lose recordings due to this, too, and their software was outsourced to Atlanta


----------



## jscozz

I don't have the update yet on any of my units... can anyone verify whether the Parental controls issue has been resolved... where you can get into the PC settings and disable it all without entering the passcode via the info button, then lock symbol on a live channel?


----------



## rainbow

txporter said:


> Check under Network status for the transfer rates. Post them here. It has been mentioned by Tivo employees that this is only a bug fix though. Maybe you were tuned to SD channels or to a channel you didn't receive?


I have plenty of gray and black screens - but these are for channels that I am either not supposed to get (once or twice I did anyway-for a wknd), or channel line-up that has changed from my cable company. Example is w/WGN - it broadcasts on channel 43 (SD). I was able also, however, to get it on channel 96. I found that interesting and left it in the channel line-up. 
Now, channel 96 is a gray screen. I assume it was a channel line-up update at some point that eliminated it.

At one point, I was able to get a pbs station that normally is on channel 32-1, on channel 1. I liked that, but it eventually disappeared as well.


----------



## Stormspace

pmiranda said:


> Your rant is completely misplaced and uncalled for in this thread. TiVos have been losing recordings to "no video signal available" since the series 1. The ability to detect no video signal and request a retune, either in the old days with an IR blaster, or now with a TA is something I've asked for over and over.
> 
> As others have said, if it makes you feel any better, TW DVR's lose recordings due to this, too, and their software was outsourced to Atlanta


In my own case it wasn't a simple failure in the signal. On at least one occasion the show recorded on an analog S2 TiVo and black screened on the HD TiVo. This was a local SD network channel. That tells me the issue wasn't in the line, but in the HD TiVo, TA, or Cable Card.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Stormspace said:


> In my own case it wasn't a simple failure in the signal. On at least one occasion the show recorded on an analog S2 TiVo and black screened on the HD TiVo. This was a local SD network channel. That tells me the issue wasn't in the line, but in the HD TiVo, TA, or Cable Card.


Not necessarily... The S2 is recording the analog channel... The S3 with cablecard will likely be recording the digital copy. Even though both are on the same 'channel number', they arent on the same frequency.

Can you be more specific about what you actually 'got'? Did you get a recording full of black screen in which you could fast forward and rewind... or did you get it live and just see a black screen?


----------



## Stormspace

SCSIRAID said:


> Not necessarily... The S2 is recording the analog channel... The S3 with cablecard will likely be recording the digital copy. Even though both are on the same 'channel number', they arent on the same frequency.
> 
> Can you be more specific about what you actually 'got'? Did you get a recording full of black screen in which you could fast forward and rewind... or did you get it live and just see a black screen?


It was an hour long black recording. Guide data, duration, and everything as if it was broadcast normally, just no picture or sound. It was definitely the digital version of the channel and it had happened on the same channel at least three other times before that one during prime time.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Stormspace said:


> It was an hour long black recording. Guide data, duration, and everything as if it was broadcast normally, just no picture or sound. It was definitely the digital version of the channel and it had happened on the same channel at least three other times before that one during prime time.


Hmmm... Interesting. Ive not see that. So there was definitely mpeg coming from somewhere. Hard to tell what was going on here. Bulk encryptor or Stat Mux problem at the cableco? TiVo SW Bug? Who knows...


----------



## m_jonis

CraigK said:


> Noticed that the clock was missing from the corner of one of the TiVo HDs this evening.
> 
> Looks like 11.0f.N1-01-2-652 was pushed to it early this morning.
> 
> Haven't noticed anything different yet.
> 
> Our other TiVo HD remains at 11.0d.


Anyone know if it fixes the SDV pixelation issue caused by the Tivo software?


----------



## CuriousMark

m_jonis said:


> Anyone know if it fixes the SDV pixelation issue caused by the Tivo software?


Post #24, this thread


----------



## TiVoJerry

CS Ramp is over and we are going to start rolling the software out to all of your boxes. The rollout should finish by this weekend.

We had to make a text change after rollout began, so the officially released version will actually be *11.0g*



m_jonis said:


> Anyone know if it fixes the SDV pixelation issue caused by the Tivo software?


That information is listed in my post on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## m_jonis

TiVoJerry said:


> CS Ramp is over and we are going to start rolling the software out to all of your boxes. The rollout should finish by this weekend.
> 
> We had to make a text change after rollout began, so the officially released version will actually be *11.0g*
> 
> That information is listed in my post on page 2 of this thread.


Thank you, much appreciated.

Thank you also to SCSIRaid for the persistance in getting to the bottom of this and also to the TW technicians involved who actually cared enough to investigate (wish our TW office was accommodating like that).


----------



## HerronScott

Thanks. Good to see a post here from you.

Scott


----------



## DeWitt

Updated last night to "g"


----------



## dimwell

DeWitt said:


> Updated last night to "g"


I was wondering about this. My wife called, and the TiVo HD is again stuck on the "Welcome!" screen again. (See my post on pg 1 of this thread.)

I've told her to unplug the USB adapter and reboot the TiVo. This is becoming a bit of a worry for me, as I don't really care to upgrade to a TiVo Premiere.


----------



## RayChuang88

Hopefully, I'll see 11.0g software installed on my system by Sunday at latest (I'm still on 11.0d).


----------



## steve614

Forced a connection on both my TivoHDs this a.m.
They now have 11.0g. :up:
Now to see what bugs got fixed.


----------



## HerronScott

One of my S3's was in the early deployment group and got 11.0f early and then 11.0g a few days ago. My second S3 got 11.0g yesterday and rebooted last night.

Scott


----------



## tiassa

I came down to discover the THD in the Living room stuck in an unusable state (the screen was showing a dim version of the Tivo central background with no menu (and no responce to the remote). I hard booted it and it came back with 11.0g. The office THD was still on 11.0f and hadn't connected since yesterday AM so I forced a connection (which is happening as I type this)

After the office THD finished connecting its status was "pending restart" so I soft booted it and it came back just fine.


----------



## Gene Plantz

I awoke this morning to find my TivoHD functionally dead. I only had a gray screen on the TV. I re-powered the unit but got the same thing. Since I have had absolutely no problems with this unit and it was working OK at Midnight, I suspect it was a software update.

I ran kickstart-57 (check hard disk)..... and when it rebooted from that, I had a sort-of Tivo Central screen that was in pink with no text.

Sigh...... I ran kickstart-52 ("boot from previous OS install") and I am now running (seemingly) normal.

It says I'm NOW running version 11.0g-01-2-652

so, does this mean I got a bad download or what??? If I'm running 11.0g, is this the latest or will it try to download again???


----------



## jlib

It is really nice to see TiVo keeping some resources working on the old systems. And SCSIRAID is indeed da man!

I only wish TiVo would apply the HDXL soft reboot fix to the rest of the Series 3 models.


----------



## tiassa

Gene Plantz said:


> I ran kickstart-57 (check hard disk)..... and when it rebooted from that, I had a sort-of Tivo Central screen that was in pink with no text.
> 
> Sigh...... I ran kickstart-52 ("boot from previous OS install") and I am now running (seemingly) normal.
> 
> It says I'm NOW running version 11.0g-01-2-652
> 
> so, does this mean I got a bad download or what??? If I'm running 11.0g, is this the latest or will it try to download again???


This sounds like what happened to my THD, exact same screen. However all I did was a hard reboot and it came back to version 11.0g-01-2-652, which is what the Office HD is running as well, so you are probably OK.


----------



## alyssa

DeWitt said:


> Updated last night to "g"


:up::up::up:

up & running


----------



## danjw1

Gene Plantz said:


> I awoke this morning to find my TivoHD functionally dead. I only had a gray screen on the TV. I re-powered the unit but got the same thing. Since I have had absolutely no problems with this unit and it was working OK at Midnight, I suspect it was a software update.
> 
> I ran kickstart-57 (check hard disk)..... and when it rebooted from that, I had a sort-of Tivo Central screen that was in pink with no text.
> 
> Sigh...... I ran kickstart-52 ("boot from previous OS install") and I am now running (seemingly) normal.
> 
> It says I'm NOW running version 11.0g-01-2-652
> 
> so, does this mean I got a bad download or what??? If I'm running 11.0g, is this the latest or will it try to download again???


11.0g is the lastest software. 11.0f wasn't pushed to a wide audience because they found something they needed to fix. At the top of this page you can see TivoJerry's post (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7854423#post7854423) about that.


----------



## hybucket

tiassa said:


> This sounds like what happened to my THD, exact same screen. However all I did was a hard reboot and it came back to version 11.0g-01-2-652, which is what the Office HD is running as well, so you are probably OK.


Same here...nothing on the screen (TiVO HD), unit would not respond to remote control (was "on," but could not put it in "standby") - did the reboot, and it came back with "g", and appears to be working fine (tho a bit slo).
Had me worried there for a minute or three...
Is there anything "new," other than bug fixes, in this version?


----------



## dlfl

hybucket said:


> .........Is there anything "new," other than bug fixes, in this version?


**this**

11.0f was the test ("Customer Support Ramp") version of 11.0g -- very minor changes between them.


----------



## dcstager

Is there any priority signup for this version? I still don't have it. Can I hope it's delayed so that they add one more bug fix, i.e., the tuning SDV problem and blank recordings? Did SCSIRAID ever suggest a specific method of fixing this bug? His data and suggestions addressed a super-technical bug that caused picture breakups. You're our only hope Obi-Wan...


----------



## MPSAN

Got 11.0g and a lot of stations no longer come in...I am now doing a reconnect to perhaps refresh the lineup!

YUP, I did another connect after 11.0g and the lineup is back...not sure why I had to do that.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

dcstager said:


> Is there any priority signup for this version? I still don't have it.


There is no generally known way to sign up for a priority download of this particular version.

Some of my boxes have it, others don't. I just forced a connection on one that doesn't and the status is "Succeeded", not "Pending Restart". So obviously the rollout is not yet complete.


----------



## BrandonSi

HD TiVO was frozen all day today.. Got home to a "powering up" screen. Manually rebooted, said it was applying service update, it rebooted, then stuck again at "powering up". :down:

Removed the wireless USB.. finally got in.. 11.0g. :up:


----------



## jmatero

My S3 guide screen is slow as mollassis since the update last night. Takes forever to scroll and refresh. I restarted a couple of times but same thing.


----------



## deandashl

11.0g 

Boom....there it is.


----------



## dlfl

SCSIRAID said:


> The downstairs THD is no longer getting the hits on SDV channels. I think we can safely call it fixed.........


Any further observations on this?

I got 11.0g early this morning. I've watched several hours of SDV channels and haven't seen pixelation -- BUT, one channel (at 11:03 pm) completely froze up (although the frozen picture wasn't pixelated! ). I had to retune to get beyond the freeze point, so it would have ruined a recording. I've continued to watch that channel for more than hour after the freeze with no problems.

What do you think? Same problem or different one?

TCMHD had the worst pixelation of any SDV channel I watch. Too early to be sure, but I didn't see anything in an hour or so of viewing today. I've always suspected it had problems as distributed by TWC. I have another TV directly connected to the cable so it gets the Simulcast analog version of TCM (not HD). I see pixelation on TCM there too, although not nearly as often as it was on the SDV version.


----------



## MiltonDorkenhoff

I got home a few minutes ago, flipped on the TV and my TiVo was hung on "Welcome Powering Up". I unplugged it, plugged it back in, it eventually told me it was installing a service update, and after a long time, it was up and running 11.0g-01-2-652. If anyone from Tivo is listening - next time I'd prefer that the update be more interactive and less "holy crap, is the Tivo dead?"


----------



## morac

jmatero said:


> My S3 guide screen is slow as mollassis since the update last night. Takes forever to scroll and refresh. I restarted a couple of times but same thing.


There's a lot of background processing that is done after an update (or even a reboot). It can take several hours (up to 24) for things to settle back down to normal.


----------



## Jeanesco

In case anybody wants to do a controlled upgrade on a customized setup (i.e. without having to pull the hard drive,) and missed the master key:



Code:


11.0g-01-2 SWE_STA-14 bf decrypt key: 0x54488D360B38FF59

//static/SwSystem/11.0g-01-2/utils-162433048-1.slice.gz
//static/SwSystem/11.0g-01-2/GZcore-162433050-1.slice.gz
//static/SwSystem/11.0g-01-2/GZkernel-Gen06-162433056-1.slice.gz
//static/SwSystem/11.0g-01-2/GZhpk-Gen06-162433058-1.slice.gz
//static/SwSystem/11.0g-01-2/GZlocale-en_US-162433062-1.slice.gz
//static/SwSystem/11.0g-01-2/GZeiger-162433060-1.slice.gz
//static/SwSystem/11.0g-01-2/swsystem-162433066-2.slice.gz.bnd

Have fun. 

I myself have been noticing a few issues with 11.0d that the tivo engineers described earlier, I'll be interested to see if this release fixes them.


----------



## whitepelican

Well, I've found one minor (but very annoying) bug in 11.0g so far. I have 2 Series 3's with OTA only, and I've gotten used to keying in [chan. no.][dash] and then letting the Tivo jump to the first subchannel (such as 5-1, 14-1, etc.). Well, now since the update to 11.0g, when I key in [3][8][-], it goes to channel 38-2 instead of 38-1. Oddly enough, my only other station that has multiple subchannels (WBAY ch.2 in Green Bay, WI) doesn't act this way, in other words when I key in [2][-] it jumps to 2-1. So it is something with just this one specific station in my area (WPNE PBS ch.38), but I know it always worked fine under 11.0d.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dlfl said:


> Any further observations on this?
> 
> I got 11.0g early this morning. I've watched several hours of SDV channels and haven't seen pixelation -- BUT, one channel (at 11:03 pm) completely froze up (although the frozen picture wasn't pixelated! ). I had to retune to get beyond the freeze point, so it would have ruined a recording. I've continued to watch that channel for more than hour after the freeze with no problems.
> 
> What do you think? Same problem or different one?
> 
> TCMHD had the worst pixelation of any SDV channel I watch. Too early to be sure, but I didn't see anything in an hour or so of viewing today. I've always suspected it had problems as distributed by TWC. I have another TV directly connected to the cable so it gets the Simulcast analog version of TCM (not HD). I see pixelation on TCM there too, although not nearly as often as it was on the SDV version.


From what I have watched, the SDV Macroblocking problem is fixed. I still see some 'general' pixelations but they have a different signature than the SDV 'issue' and dont occur too often. I need to do some parallel recordings with the 8300 to confirm they are in the source but I strongly believe they are.

What you describe sounds like a general SDV issue with the cableco... like the removed the stream perhaps because they thought nobody was watching. If you have another cable box somewhere... if you catch it live on TiVo, go the the cable box and tune the same channel and see the stream restarts.... long shot but it might yield some data.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dcstager said:


> Is there any priority signup for this version? I still don't have it. Can I hope it's delayed so that they add one more bug fix, i.e., the tuning SDV problem and blank recordings? Did SCSIRAID ever suggest a specific method of fixing this bug? His data and suggestions addressed a super-technical bug that caused picture breakups. You're our only hope Obi-Wan...


If it is what I see here... the fix _should_ be simple (easy for me to say of course... SMOP.. simple matter of programming  ). When I catch one in progress, I can go to DVR diags and find that signal lock and program lock for that tuner are 'NO'. TiVo knows that it isnt getting any MPEG... so if they added logic to check signal lock and program lock when they arent getting MPEG and if they are NO... just do a retune of the channel... bingo.. fixed.


----------



## SCSIRAID

whitepelican said:


> Well, I've found one minor (but very annoying) bug in 11.0g so far. I have 2 Series 3's with OTA only, and I've gotten used to keying in [chan. no.][dash] and then letting the Tivo jump to the first subchannel (such as 5-1, 14-1, etc.). Well, now since the update to 11.0g, when I key in [3][8][-], it goes to channel 38-2 instead of 38-1. Oddly enough, my only other station that has multiple subchannels (WBAY ch.2 in Green Bay, WI) doesn't act this way, in other words when I key in [2][-] it jumps to 2-1. So it is something with just this one specific station in my area (WPNE PBS ch.38), but I know it always worked fine under 11.0d.


You might check settings / channels / channel list and make sure 38-1 is checked.


----------



## SAFW

Add me to the list of users experiencing problems with the 11.0g upgrade.

Found my TiVo HD stuck on the "Welcome" screen this morning, sat that way for 30+ minutes. After I pulled the power and rebooted things worked fine. Odd that a subset of us are experiencing issues...


----------



## dlfl

SAFW said:


> Add me to the list of users experiencing problems with the 11.0g upgrade.
> 
> Found my TiVo HD stuck on the "Welcome" screen this morning, sat that way for 30+ minutes. After I pulled the power and rebooted things worked fine. Odd that a subset of us are experiencing issues...


If this happens just once, right after the upgrade is received, it's probably not worth worrying about. In my case the TiVo had no problems, but I had to power-cycle my TA to recover about half my SDV channels that were missing.


----------



## RayChuang88

Actually, I installed 11.0g the "hard" way: I forced a manual connection to the Internet through Wi-Fi, the TiVo DVR found the upgrade and downloaded it to do a software install, then I forced a manual restart.

Everything seems okay so far!


----------



## whitepelican

SCSIRAID said:


> You might check settings / channels / channel list and make sure 38-1 is checked.


It is in the channels I receive and favorites. I've now verified this same behavior on both of my Series 3's. It's a bug (albeit a minor one) introduced with 11.0g.


----------



## sbourgeo

Mine had a pending restart this AM and I rebooted manually with no problems with the USB adapter installed. Now I'm officially on gray screen watch again.


----------



## bidderman9

whitepelican said:


> Well, I've found one minor (but very annoying) bug in 11.0g so far. I have 2 Series 3's with OTA only, and I've gotten used to keying in [chan. no.][dash] and then letting the Tivo jump to the first subchannel (such as 5-1, 14-1, etc.). Well, now since the update to 11.0g, when I key in [3][8][-], it goes to channel 38-2 instead of 38-1. Oddly enough, my only other station that has multiple subchannels (WBAY ch.2 in Green Bay, WI) doesn't act this way, in other words when I key in [2][-] it jumps to 2-1. So it is something with just this one specific station in my area (WPNE PBS ch.38), but I know it always worked fine under 11.0d.


How do you key in a [-] on the TiVo remote?


----------



## shorties

SAFW said:


> Add me to the list of users experiencing problems with the 11.0g upgrade.
> 
> Found my TiVo HD stuck on the "Welcome" screen this morning, sat that way for 30+ minutes. After I pulled the power and rebooted things worked fine. Odd that a subset of us are experiencing issues...


Me as well, now I am not entirely sure my issue is a result of the update but mine froze last night, I didn't know what happened, I rebooted it, and it was stuck on the welcome powering up, i've rebooted it multiple times since then, disconnected my extender, everything I could think of, still haven't gotten it to boot up. I guess its time to run some diagnostics on the Hard Drive (It is a custom Hard Drive in there), it just sucks as I am leaving for vacation today, and planned to use my slingbox, but I guess i'll have to wait till I get back to fix it.

Edit: So it looks like I solved my problem, I noticed others had success when they disconnected their wireless adapter, I don't have a wireless adapter but I do use the USB port to charge some of my electronics (I have a little external iPod battery with a charge only USB cord, I didn't think it would effect the Tivo but apparently it did), I removed that, restarted it once more, and now I am on the Installing Service Update screen. So anyone else who has this issue should make sure to remove anything from the USB ports, regardless of what it is.


----------



## moxie1617

bidderman9 said:


> How do you key in a [-] on the TiVo remote?


It's the Skip to Tick button, look close and you'll see the label "(-)" above the button labeled "->|".


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

SAFW said:


> Add me to the list of users experiencing problems with the 11.0g upgrade.
> 
> Found my TiVo HD stuck on the "Welcome" screen this morning, sat that way for 30+ minutes. After I pulled the power and rebooted things worked fine. Odd that a subset of us are experiencing issues...


My TiVo HD's have done that on various occasions after installing an upgrade. It's nothing that changed for 11.0g. Removing power always seems to fix it.


----------



## 84lion

shorties said:


> Me as well, now I am not entirely sure my issue is a result of the update but mine froze last night, I didn't know what happened, I rebooted it, and it was stuck on the welcome powering up, i've rebooted it multiple times since then, disconnected my extender, everything I could think of, still haven't gotten it to boot up. I guess its time to run some diagnostics on the Hard Drive (It is a custom Hard Drive in there), it just sucks as I am leaving for vacation today, and planned to use my slingbox, but I guess i'll have to wait till I get back to fix it.
> 
> Edit: So it looks like I solved my problem, I noticed others had success when they disconnected their wireless adapter, I don't have a wireless adapter but I do use the USB port to charge some of my electronics (I have a little external iPod battery with a charge only USB cord, I didn't think it would effect the Tivo but apparently it did), I removed that, restarted it once more, and now I am on the Installing Service Update screen. So anyone else who has this issue should make sure to remove anything from the USB ports, regardless of what it is.


Had to do the same here. Was stuck on "Welcome" screen this morning. Pulled power, rebooted to "installing software" then rebooted, stuck on "Welcome", then remembered to pull the wireless adapter and rebooted. So far seems OK (fingers crossed).


----------



## jayfest

I was away for 3 days and when I got back I noticed on my HD that the onscreen clock was not on the screen, a sign that the machine has rebooted. I checked my System Info and noticed that I had gotten the 11.0g software. After reading here what the changes were supposed to be, I went to my upstairs S2 and discovered that it can indeed now see every show on my HD's NPL, which had been a problem for more than a year, so I can verify that that little fix worked.


----------



## shorties

84lion said:


> Had to do the same here. Was stuck on "Welcome" screen this morning. Pulled power, rebooted to "installing software" then rebooted, stuck on "Welcome", then remembered to pull the wireless adapter and rebooted. So far seems OK (fingers crossed).


I had more issues with mine, after the update it still was frozen, I ended up needing to remove my external hard drive (Not an official DVR expander), so over the course of this update process I lost a good chunk of my recordings, but it looks like my TiVo is up and running again so its ok. Specifications on my situation: My TiVo is a TiVoHD, it originally came with a 160GB drive but I upgraded it to a 1TB, the external was a 300GB drive, so the loss of that isn't too traumatic. I might try re-marrying the hard drive once more, but I probably will just wait till I buy another 1TB to put in the external enclosure.


----------



## rcarlton

Turned on the TV tonight and couldn't get any response from my Tivo.

It was a grey screen but no response when using the remote.

The unplug and reboot worked for me - but unfortunately - it stopped recording this morning at 0700 (I guess when it rebooted) and missed everything during the day.

That's a little messy; as a feature request, would love to see a post-update loop that waits for service to be reestablished and - if it's not within a certain amount of time - reboots the unit again for good measure.


----------



## willv28

Retrieved it yesterday and it rebooted cleanly and no problems so far. But I have no TA or any other attachments.


----------



## r11roadster

3 Tivos 3 TAs all updated to 'g' with no issues. just got the TAs so I was ranting and raving thinking that they caused the reboots. FWIW 1 is a series 3 the other two are HDs one with a wireless adapter so I have a mix of hardware


----------



## burdellgp

whitepelican said:


> I have 2 Series 3's with OTA only, and I've gotten used to keying in [chan. no.][dash] and then letting the Tivo jump to the first subchannel (such as 5-1, 14-1, etc.). Well, now since the update to 11.0g, when I key in [3][8][-], it goes to channel 38-2 instead of 38-1.


In my experience, it has always been random as to which subchannel the TiVo picked when you didn't enter one. It changes across a reboot. I don't know if it has anything to do with the first subchannel tuned after a reboot or what, but I have seen this behavior with 11.0d as well.


----------



## kika2000

SAFW said:


> Add me to the list of users experiencing problems with the 11.0g upgrade.
> 
> Found my TiVo HD stuck on the "Welcome" screen this morning, sat that way for 30+ minutes. After I pulled the power and rebooted things worked fine. Odd that a subset of us are experiencing issues...


Add me as well. My Tivo HD was just stuck on black. Had to pull the power three times before it made it past "almost finished ..."


----------



## Clentz

kika2000 said:


> Add me as well. My Tivo HD was just stuck on black. Had to pull the power three times before it made it past "almost finished ..."


Me also, I had to pull the power cord.

Carl


----------



## whitepelican

burdellgp said:


> In my experience, it has always been random as to which subchannel the TiVo picked when you didn't enter one. It changes across a reboot. I don't know if it has anything to do with the first subchannel tuned after a reboot or what, but I have seen this behavior with 11.0d as well.


That's interesting. I never saw that behavior before this upgrade, and I used that functionality all the time. I guess I always assumed it went with the -1 subchannel, since that's the way it actually worked on my old DirecTivo units. I hadn't had a reboot on either of my Series 3's in several months before this upgrade, so maybe it was just dumb luck that I was always able to get to the -1 channel by just entering the station and dash. It seems odd that both of my units act the exact same way with respect to this one station, though, and not with the other stations.


----------



## dkenglish7

Well, my original Series 3 (w/ 1TB disk upgrade) updated itself to 11.0g-01-2-648 sometime last night. Unlike what so many others have reported, it rebooted itself without help. Unfortunately, it completely forgot my credentials for Yahoo (weather, traffic), movie tickets, and Amazon downloads. If things like Amazon Video on Demand are really so important to Tivo's future, they should not go "Poof!" with a service update.
:down:


----------



## dcstager

The Yahoo weather/traffic thing has been broken for months. Try and change your city or add a city and the "network is unavailable" error results. I haven't been able to change or add weather cities for at least 6 months. My update occurred invisibly - not even a notice that an update was installed. It did fix Podcaster which had been broken for several weeks.


----------



## Airhead315

whitepelican said:


> That's interesting. I never saw that behavior before this upgrade, and I used that functionality all the time. I guess I always assumed it went with the -1 subchannel, since that's the way it actually worked on my old DirecTivo units. I hadn't had a reboot on either of my Series 3's in several months before this upgrade, so maybe it was just dumb luck that I was always able to get to the -1 channel by just entering the station and dash. It seems odd that both of my units act the exact same way with respect to this one station, though, and not with the other stations.


If it changes on a per reboot basis, and is based on the first channel you visit in that main number then is it possible that that the -1's are visited first in a channel scan? Perhaps you could change the channel to 4-1 then reboot the box and when it comes back immediately do a channel scan?


----------



## dave13077

One of my Tivo's got the update a couple of weeks ago without issue. My second unit, which has a wireless adapter and WD extender got the update on Friday. The second unit restarted fine but now, since Friday, the "Tuning Adapter is missing" screen then the "Tuning Adapter is connected" screen has popped up a couple times. You have to hit continue. It happeded once during live tv and another time watching a recording. It has never done this before.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dave13077 said:


> One of my Tivo's got the update a couple of weeks ago without issue. My second unit, which has a wireless adapter and WD extender got the update on Friday. The second unit restarted fine but now, since Friday, the "Tuning Adapter is missing" screen then the "Tuning Adapter is connected" screen has popped up a couple times. You have to hit continue. It happeded once during live tv and another time watching a recording. It has never done this before.


That suggests that your TA is 'rebooting'. You might check the USB cable and make sure it is plugged in securely. Next you see the 'missing' message, note what the led on the TA is doing... count the flashes.


----------



## cjv2

No reboot problem here.


----------



## Videodrome

Okay my units were upgraded on Saturday, The one with WD external add-on drive froze, and needed a hard restart, it was frozen for about 15mins. The Tivo HD was fine, and had wireless attached. I am surprised that tivo doesnt use watchdog software to sense , when tivo is frozen or not responding.


----------



## nocturne1

Any word if this resolves the issue where TiVo HDs with a TA think they are running out of guide data, even though daily connections are successful (and of course, it magically has current guide data after a reboot)? This issue's been killing me....


----------



## SCSIRAID

nocturne1 said:


> Any word if this resolves the issue where TiVo HDs with a TA think they are running out of guide data, even though daily connections are successful (and of course, it magically has current guide data after a reboot)? This issue's been killing me....


Hmmm... never heard of that one... Are you getting an onscreen warning that you are running low on guide data? What does System Information say? There is a 'guide data to:' field in there.


----------



## nocturne1

SCSIRAID said:


> Hmmm... never heard of that one... Are you getting an onscreen warning that you are running low on guide data? What does System Information say? There is a 'guide data to:' field in there.


Yeah, after a week of uptime, the running low message comes up. Daily calls go through fine (connected via ethernet), and the Guide Data Through field never increments until a reboot. A number of us have experienced the issue: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=424234

The problem started happening the same time the Motorola TA was attached. Let's hope a side effect of the new code is that this gets fixed..... *shrug*


----------



## trausch

moxie1617 said:


> It's the Skip to Tick button, look close and you'll see the label "(-)" above the button labeled "->|".


I have a "Press Any Button to Continue", where is the "Any" button?


----------



## SCSIRAID

nocturne1 said:


> Yeah, after a week of uptime, the running low message comes up. Daily calls go through fine (connected via ethernet), and the Guide Data Through field never increments until a reboot. A number of us have experienced the issue: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=424234
> 
> The problem started happening the same time the Motorola TA was attached. Let's hope a side effect of the new code is that this gets fixed..... *shrug*


Interesting. I have a different issue that was stimulated by the addition of a Cisco TA. I get no suggestions recorded or queued in find programs / suggestions. However, If I unplug the TA and reboot TiVo (leaving the TA disconnected), suggestions will populate the find programs / suggestions and begin to record. If I reconnect the TA, the queued suggestions will continue to record BUT no additional future suggestions will be added to find programs / suggestions. Once the queued suggestions run out (takes about a week or 10 days)... no more will record.

It would seem that adding the TA is causing some unexpected behavior of the TiVo Software. 11.0g didnt change my suggestions issue... perhaps you will be more fortunate than I was. My TiVo is also upgraded.. twice... to 500GB and then to 1TB


----------



## Capmeister

RayChuang88 said:


> Actually, I installed 11.0g the "hard" way: I forced a manual connection to the Internet through Wi-Fi, the TiVo DVR found the upgrade and downloaded it to do a software install, then I forced a manual restart.
> 
> Everything seems okay so far!


Same here. All looks good.


----------



## nocturne1

SCSIRAID said:


> Interesting. I have a different issue that was stimulated by the addition of a Cisco TA. I get no suggestions recorded or queued in find programs / suggestions. However, If I unplug the TA and reboot TiVo (leaving the TA disconnected), suggestions will populate the find programs / suggestions and begin to record. If I reconnect the TA, the queued suggestions will continue to record BUT no additional future suggestions will be added to find programs / suggestions. Once the queued suggestions run out (takes about a week or 10 days)... no more will record.


Oh, the suggestions thing happens too. Don't think I've been able to successfully dodge any other bugs....


----------



## cjv2

trausch said:


> I have a "Press Any Button to Continue", where is the "Any" button?


It's on the Any key


----------



## dcstager

SCSIRAID said:


> It would seem that adding the TA is causing some unexpected behavior of the TiVo Software. 11.0g didnt change my suggestions issue... perhaps you will be more fortunate than I was. My TiVo is also upgraded.. twice... to 500GB and then to 1TB


It's actually part of the SDV spec. The cableco can restrict "speculative" recordings like suggestions. The box can tell whether a recording request is user generated or a "speculative." This is written up in the Tivo and SDV faq.


----------



## SCSIRAID

dcstager said:


> It's actually part of the SDV spec. The cableco can restrict "speculative" recordings like suggestions. The box can tell whether a recording request is user generated or a "speculative." This is written up in the Tivo and SDV faq.


Yes... but you are assuming that TWC TA is declining speculative tunes... and I know that they are not.

See this post...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7866012#post7866012


----------



## i2k

"g" all good here on my 2 series 3 units.


----------



## nocturne1

dcstager said:


> It's actually part of the SDV spec. The cableco can restrict "speculative" recordings like suggestions. The box can tell whether a recording request is user generated or a "speculative." This is written up in the Tivo and SDV faq.


That's all good, but I'm not even getting any non-SDV suggestions. Went from hours of suggestions a day to maybe 1-3 shows per month.


----------



## S3-2501

Right after the update, my TivoHD also would not go to the main digital channel using the "channel -" trick, but I just tried it again now and it is working again. I suggest others who noticed problems with this shortcut give it a few days after your update and then try it again to see if it's started working again like mine apparently has.


----------



## Unbeliever

I'm still getting an occasional "No signal available" and unable to tune with 'g'.

--Carlos V.


----------



## nocturne1

nocturne1 said:


> Yeah, after a week of uptime, the running low message comes up. Daily calls go through fine (connected via ethernet), and the Guide Data Through field never increments until a reboot. A number of us have experienced the issue: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=424234
> 
> The problem started happening the same time the Motorola TA was attached. Let's hope a side effect of the new code is that this gets fixed..... *shrug*


What's even more interesting - I just checked the program info to - it says 4/15, which means that it thinks it hasn't dialed in since the 1st. However, it properly shows Duke vs. Butler for the game right now, so it obviously has the info


----------



## morac

nocturne1 said:


> What's even more interesting - I just checked the program info to - it says 4/15, which means that it thinks it hasn't dialed in since the 1st. However, it properly shows Duke vs. Butler for the game right now, so it obviously has the info


That just means it hasn't indexed the downloaded data yet. That can take up to 24 hours.


----------



## whitepelican

S3-2501 said:


> Right after the update, my TivoHD also would not go to the main digital channel using the "channel -" trick, but I just tried it again now and it is working again. I suggest others who noticed problems with this shortcut give it a few days after your update and then try it again to see if it's started working again like mine apparently has.


Still doesn't work correctly for me. I've switched to different channels and rebooted both my Tivos a few times. It always acts the same way with one specific channel. When I enter in 38- it goes to 38-2 every time.


----------



## S3-2501

whitepelican said:


> Still doesn't work correctly for me.


Upon further testing, I've found that for some reason it seems to work on every channel except one, which still behaves as you describe. This is weird.


----------



## b_scott

jumped from D to G a day ago on my HD. don't notice any changes offhand.


----------



## Lrscpa

I have been on the "g" version for almost a week. With regard to TiVo suggestions, I have had few/none recorded for the better part of the last several months. Very weird - one week, Cheers was recorded 5 times - I haven't watched an episode of Cheers in years! Except there was a week or 10 days in Feb that 15-20 suggestions were recorded. I don't believe that I've seen a single suggestion being recorded since the "g" upgrade.

I will post a question regarding speculative recording in some of the Cablevision groups. Perhaps there will be some clarification on the issue.


----------



## whitepelican

S3-2501 said:


> Upon further testing, I've found that for some reason it seems to work on every channel except one, which still behaves as you describe. This is weird.


That's exactly how it is for me. It's only one one specific channel that it always goes to the -2 instead of -1 for some reason. But it always worked correctly before the 11.0g update.


----------



## jrm01

whitepelican said:


> That's exactly how it is for me. It's only one one specific channel that it always goes to the -2 instead of -1 for some reason. But it always worked correctly before the 11.0g update.


Although these channels are mapped to -2 sub-channel they are transmitted on different channels. Check the true channel number and you may find the answer.

You can find the transmitted channel numbers here:

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us


----------



## whitepelican

jrm01 said:


> Although these channels are mapped to -2 sub-channel they are transmitted on different channels. Check the true channel number and you may find the answer.
> 
> You can find the transmitted channel numbers here:
> 
> http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us


OK. So the channel I'm having problems with (38-1) is transmitted as 42-3 (and the two other subchannels are 42-4 & 42-5). And those three get re-mapped down to 38-1, 38-2, and 38-3. But that doesn't really explain why the Tivo's behavior in tuning these channels would've changed between version 11.0d and 11.0g.


----------



## txporter

One of my TivoHDs is in a reboot loop after 11.0g software update. A couple other of posters have posted similar issues with 11.0g update as well. Most people seem to be able to fix their issue by unplugging their USB adapter. I have nothing plugged into the USB ports. My main unit is the only one having an issue and it is the one with the Antec MX-1 enclosure attached to it. The unit has actually had the software for a few days and initially it was fine. Now, it goes to the Welcome! Powering up... screen, stays there for between 1-30s and then reboots. Some other users have posted that they were able to get it to successfully boot up by un-marrying their external drive. I can confirm that I can get to the screen that complains about the external drive not being attached or powered on if I disconnect the esata cable (just turning off the enclosure power is not enough).

I pulled both drives and was able to successfully make a backup of the kernel with winmfs. The drives themselves (I think) are fine. It seems like Tivo somehow mucked with the way that esata drives are accepted by the Tivo. Obviously, I would prefer to not lose all of my recordings (hundreds). I don't seem to be able to use any of the kickstart codes since it is rebooting too quickly. Anyone else have any ideas? If I pull the drives and make a complete backup onto my computer, can I restore the drive onto a single 2tb drive? Not sure how exactly that could be done since I would need to get one of those ebay drive. I hate having Tivo troubles. :down:


----------



## cjv2

txporter said:


> One of my TivoHDs is in a reboot loop after 11.0g software update. A couple other of posters have posted similar issues with 11.0g update as well. Most people seem to be able to fix their issue by unplugging their USB adapter. I have nothing plugged into the USB ports. My main unit is the only one having an issue and it is the one with the Antec MX-1 enclosure attached to it
> 
> <snip>


Not trying to knock anyone here, but isn't that an unsupported TivoHD configuration? WD MyDVR enclosures being the only ones that Tivo supports on the TivoHD?

If the software update has anything in it to deal with the WD Intellipark issue maybe it's rubbing your setup the wrong way. Random guess. Still, sucks...


----------



## S3-2501

jrm01 said:


> Although these channels are mapped to -2 sub-channel they are transmitted on different channels. Check the true channel number and you may find the answer.


 Unfortunately, the channel that doesn't like the shortcut has all its virtual channels broadcast on the same physical RF channel, so that's not it. Maybe there's something in the virtual channel table being broadcast that makes 11.0g software see the -2 channel first while the older software handled it properly?


----------



## DougJohnson

txporter said:


> One of my TivoHDs is in a reboot loop after 11.0g software update.
> [...]
> I pulled both drives and was able to successfully make a backup of the kernel with winmfs. The drives themselves (I think) are fine.


Actually, I am guessing the main drive is bad. When the last update happened, there were a number of complaints about reboot loops. The theory is that the update is written to a different partition from the previous OS and that the partition with the new OS happens to have bad sectors, thus the reboot loop after the update.

You could confirm a bad drive by doing a restore to almost any SATA drive and seeing if it boots. -- Doug

One more thought. Something like Spinrite http://www.grc.com/intro.htm may be able to recover the data on the old drive. That may be your best shot at keeping your recordings.


----------



## txporter

DougJohnson said:


> Actually, I am guessing the main drive is bad. When the last update happened, there were a number of complaints about reboot loops. The theory is that the update is written to a different partition from the previous OS and that the partition with the new OS happens to have bad sectors, thus the reboot loop after the update.
> 
> You could confirm a bad drive by doing a restore to almost any SATA drive and seeing if it boots. -- Doug
> 
> One more thought. Something like Spinrite http://www.grc.com/intro.htm may be able to recover the data on the old drive. That may be your best shot at keeping your recordings.


Yeah, I was beginning to expect the same thing. I went ahead and restored the kernel to a 250G drive I had lying around. It started to boot and then went to the GSOD. It said it found a serious problem and was going to take 3 hours to fix. I think it worked for about 1 hour and then attempted to reboot and power up. It started the Welcome! Powering Up... dance. I don't think any of the drives involved are actually bad. Maybe the install got corrupted or something? I would try a KS 52 if I could get it to work...

I also attempted to boot up without the external drive attached. I am not sure what to make of it. If I simply turn off my external drive but leave the esata cable attached, it continued the rapid reboot loop. When I disconnected the esata cable, it reboot a few more times but then finally made it through the Welcome screen to the few more minutes screen and then finally the divorce screen. I thought I would see if allowing it to get this far might have fix whatever the initial reboot issue was, so I plugged the plug and reconnected everything. Reboot loop. I dropped the esata cable again and was unable to get the unit to get back to the divorce screen (reboot loop).

I am really unsure what the problem is. I will take a look at what can be done with spinrite. I wonder if it works with married drives?


----------



## rage777

Not sure when the 11g update happened, but since Friday (4/2) I can't get my Tivo HD to connect to tivo for updates. I know when I first saw this thread I looked at my software and saw 11f, then I saw the thread updated to 11g and looked again and saw the 11g.

Last night I tried a soft reboot and a hard reboot, but still no luck. I got a "Failed Negotiating" and "Service Failed" errors. I called Tivo this morning, but I need to be by my Tivo for them to help. She said that I need to reboot my router. Did anybody else have this problem?


----------



## b_scott

all of a sudden I get this in my account page of my Bedroom TivoHD which I've had for over a year:

Bedroom
652-0001-****-**** 01/07/2009	The TiVo Service, Month to Month N/A	We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours.

WTF?


----------



## DougJohnson

txporter said:


> I am really unsure what the problem is. I will take a look at what can be done with spinrite. I wonder if it works with married drives?


Spinrite just recovers data from a drive with read errors. About the only idea I have left is that you had a write error on the update to 11g. Thus it is corrupt on the backup. If you've got a older backup, you could try that. If not, you could try the Weaknees restore. -- Doug

Sorry. I meant the InstantCake restore.


----------



## HerronScott

rage777 said:


> Not sure when the 11g update happened, but since Friday (4/2) I can't get my Tivo HD to connect to tivo for updates. I know when I first saw this thread I looked at my software and saw 11f, then I saw the thread updated to 11g and looked again and saw the 11g.
> 
> Last night I tried a soft reboot and a hard reboot, but still no luck. I got a "Failed Negotiating" and "Service Failed" errors. I called Tivo this morning, but I need to be by my Tivo for them to help. She said that I need to reboot my router. Did anybody else have this problem?


Rage,

I've been getting this on and off for a few weeks now (including prior to the 11g update) on only 1 of my 2 S3 units. I thought it was initially related to installing a switch in my entertainment center versus the multiple Ethernet cables which I had running to it before, but swapping cables and ports didn't fix it (and problem stayed with the 1 unit).

The other possibility although this change occurred a month or so before the problem started occurring was moving to Vonage and installing their V-Portal phone adapter in front of my router, but it would seem odd to just affect 1 of the 2 TiVo's.

Eventually, the affected TiVo has finally connected successfully.

Scott


----------



## txporter

DougJohnson said:


> Spinrite just recovers data from a drive with read errors. About the only idea I have left is that you had a write error on the update to 11g. Thus it is corrupt on the backup. If you've got a older backup, you could try that. If not, you could try the Weaknees restore. -- Doug


I was thinking the same thing. I am pretty sure that I do have an older version somewhere. Will try to test it out.


----------



## jchas41

I just want to give a big THANK YOU to SCSIRAID and Tivo for finally fixing the SDV pixellation problem. I received the update on Saturday and am happy to say I have not had one bit of pixellation since then. After 6 months of dealing with this problem its nice to finally be able to enjoy my HD programming again.:up:


----------



## telcoman

CraigK said:


> Noticed that the clock was missing from the corner of one of the TiVo HDs this evening.
> 
> Looks like 11.0f.N1-01-2-652 was pushed to it early this morning.
> 
> Haven't noticed anything different yet.
> 
> Our other TiVo HD remains at 11.0d.


I received 11.0g01-2-652 last week.

Had to power cycle one of the series 3 Tivos as it was hung up

Telcoman


----------



## b_scott

b_scott said:


> all of a sudden I get this in my account page of my Bedroom TivoHD which I've had for over a year:
> 
> Bedroom
> 652-0001-****-**** 01/07/2009	The TiVo Service, Month to Month N/A	We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours.
> 
> WTF?


hey low and behold, I come home to my bedroom TivoHD with pink screen and "Please Wait" in pale blue in the middle of the screen. Awesome. This should be fun - rebooting now.

edit: seems to be OK, but who knows.


----------



## lrhorer

whitepelican said:


> I'd gladly pay extra to keep that GUI off my S3's.


:up::up::up:


----------



## lrhorer

SCSIRAID said:


> Agree... all Im looking for is a few bug fixes. From a features/function perspective, its fine just the way it is....


Well, I definitely do feel they should do a better job of conflict resolution. Cooperative scheduling would be nice, but even on a single TiVo, resolving conflicts is more tedious and time consuming than it should be.


----------



## lrhorer

rocko said:


> They do if I'm the one whom I'm asking


It's OK if you talk to yourself. It's even OK if you argue with yourself. If you *LOSE* the argument, though, then you know you're a schmuck.


----------



## Hystyk28

OK...I have a Series 3 with an USB external HD. No TA. I am experiencing severe pixelation ever since getting the G SW update. I read through this thread, but don't see anyone complaining under the same circumstances. I have tried reboots to avail. I also reconnected the cables to make sure the connections were good.

Any ideas??? Please help, my perfectly good Tivo before the upgrade is now driving me insane. Thanks!


----------



## lrhorer

waynomo said:


> That time is normal if your tuners are tuned to HD stations.


Um, no, it isn't. Not *THAT* slow.



waynomo said:


> 1) Better - Tune your TiVo to SD stations
> 
> 2) Best - Tune your TiVo to stations that receive no signal.
> 
> You should find that your transfer times improve significantly. My understanding is that the bottle neck is the TiVo CPU.


Yes, that will generally help, but even with both tuners set on HD stations, it shouldn't take that long.


----------



## lrhorer

xnappo said:


> I will mention that since getting an return path amplifier, this does not happen to me anymore.
> 
> I got this guy:
> http://www.yourbroadbandstore.com/product.php?pid=716497
> 
> If your return path level on the TA is pegged at max (like ~54db) then I would suggest trying one.
> 
> xnappo


Well, not really. That is to say, you are perfectly correct in suggesting if the TA's return signal is maxed out, then probably more signal needs to be getting back to the headend. You are also correct in saying a return amp will alleviate the issue. The thing is, however, unless your house is a rather unusal one - with many outlets and sitting very close to the CATV amplifier feeding your neighborhood, then the situation is one which shoud not exist, and once again unless you have many outlets in the house, it is up to the CATV company to properly balance the return signals on their system. It's not up to the homeowner to fix the CATV company's problem.


----------



## lrhorer

[NG]Owner;7846424 said:


> And where exactly in the coax chain is this thing installed?


That depends on where the signal is being lost.



[NG]Owner;7846424 said:


> Do you have multiple TAs (and multiple return path amplifiers), or can one amp handle all TAs from the demarc, e.g., can this be installed at the main entry point for the coax?


See my previous post. If the house has 4 or fewer receivers, and is symmetrically fed, then an amp should not be necessary. If the topology is odd - for example there are multiple spltters in-line - then the amp might need ot be placed near one section of the house.



[NG]Owner;7846424 said:


> If not, does it go between the (each) tuning adapter and Tivo


No, it would do nothing there. The return signal goes from the TA to the headend. The TiVo doesn't have a modulator built in, at all.



[NG]Owner;7846424 said:


> or between the (each) TA and the wall outlet?


It would have ot be a pretty odd topology to require more than one return amp. In such a case, it is more than likely possible to re-arrange the topology to resolve the need for more than 1 amp, or even for an amp at all.



[NG]Owner;7846424 said:


> Since this is a solution that worked for you, add some more information so others can duplicate.


I suggest first you take a look at your house distribution. It should be as symmterical and simple as possible. Generally speaking, a single high count splitter is usually better for at least some of the drops than cascades of smaller splitters. Make sure the connections are tight, but first, remove the cable from each connector and make sure there is not a bit of dielectric inadvertantly left clinging to the center conductor. Look at each spigot, and make sure the pin vise inside the port is in good shape. Make sure the leaves of the pin vise are touching or very nearly so. It must clamp tightly on the center conductor when the male is inserted into the female connector. Make sure the center conductor is neither too short nor too long. The center conductor must protrude beyond the end of the male connector, but not more than 3mm or at most 4mm beyond. If it protrudes more than that, use pair of diagonal cutters to trim it. If less, discard the cable or replace the connector. Tug firmly on each male connector to make sure it is securely attached to the end of the cable. Then screw the connector back on the spigot. Use a small wrench to firmly tighten the connection. Don't over-tighten, but you shoud not be able to unscrew the connector with your bare hand. If, after all that you still have high loss levels on hte return path (as evidenced by high return modulator levels), then call the CATV company and have them fix their return path. Only if you have more than four outlets or a very unusual distribution topology will you need to purchase an amp.


----------



## rxrepli

Does anyone know a complete list of bugs that were fixed in 11.0g?


----------



## lrhorer

Phantom Gremlin said:


> That's really an interesting nugget of information for people with return path problems.
> 
> But I would like to suggest that it may make more sense to concentrate on fixing the return path. E.g. right now my return power is 44.7 dBmV. Because of how dB works, having to transmit at 54 dB requires 10 times the power of 44 dB. To me that's "just wrong".


Not necessarily in the least. Near the local amplifier, the subscriber tap may have a 32 dB port loss, allowinng the verry high signal levels coming out of the amp to be dropped to useable levels for the houses served by the tap. The subscriber tap near the end of he line may only have as little as 4dB loss. Of course, there is also a substantial cable loss between the tap at the output of the amp and the one at the end of the line, but while the cable loss at the highest frequency carrier may be as much as 35dB, the loss at 30MHz will only be perhaps 15 dB or so. See this post .



Phantom Gremlin said:


> I'd investigate your in-house coax arrangement. Perhaps you have many cascaded splitters, or some bad connections.


Indubitably. Lower frequencies suffer from different problems than high frequencies. A tiny stray bit of insulation or corrosion or a tiny air gap may provide very little trouble for frequncies above 150MHz, but even the tiniest air gap or bit of fluff between a center conductor and its mate will totally trash lower frequencies. Long cable runs are death for high frequencies, but provide comparatively little loss for low frequencies.



Phantom Gremlin said:


> I do have several cascaded splitters, but as you can see by my numbers, I don't need anywhere near the amount of power you do.


Which may or may not in and of itself be an issue. Nonetheless, I'll say it again: Unless your house has an unusually large number of outlets or a necessarily odd distribution topology, then it is the CATV company's responsibility to insure the signal levels (in both directions) are good.



Phantom Gremlin said:


> But maybe you're just "at the end of the line" wrt the cable company.


Actually, unless there is indeed a problem within his house, it's more likely he is at the very start of the line, not the end. Being a long way from the neighborthood amp presents challenges for high frequencies. Being close to the amp presents challenges for low frequencies.


----------



## lrhorer

xnappo said:


> Completely agree and I should have said that. You want your return path below 50, preferably around 45db


Not necessarily, at all. Someone very close to the line extender or node with 5 or more outlets can very well expect such high return modulator levels. If the modulator is not completely maxed out - even if it is close - then you are fine.



xnappo said:


> - and you should definitely start by eliminating/combining splitters and checking your cables.


Absolutely.



xnappo said:


> I have a long cable run


How long is "long"? A 200 meter length of RG-6 cable - which is a very, very long path, only drops about 4dB at 30MHz. Very few homes have cascade lengths much in excess of 100m.



xnappo said:


> combined with a lot of splitters for my MoCA setup that really drove the need for an amp.


Lots of splitters can surely do it, although a cascade of four 2-way splitters still only drops about 14 dB. Most homes can re-arrange splitter cascades to minimize the number between the TA and the headend. Using directional coupler rather than symmetrical splitters where appropriate can help, too.


----------



## nocturne1

Ahhh, crap, I guess mine was upgraded to g without my knowledge. So I guess it doesn't resolve my issue......ugh!


----------



## brettatk

This thread scared me a bit. I have a 1TB internal drive in my Tivo HD that I upgraded the day I received it. I went home last night and checked my software version and it is 11.0g. I will say I breathed a sigh of relief when everything seemed to be running fine.


----------



## mreaves53

Last night could not transfer a recording from my laptop to my TiVo so I did a manual reboot from the the remote. Pink screen of death. Did a power pull reboot. Pink screen of death. Disconnected My DVR Expander 500 gb and everything worked, but of course all programs are gone. Reconnected the My DVR Expander and pink screen of death. I do have software version 11.0g-01-2-652. I have not had the time to check the drive yet, but is this a software problem? Will run some KS diagnostics tonight. Any and all suggestions will be welcomed.

Thanks,


----------



## leeherman

Probably a coincidence, but I woke up yesterday morning to "external storage missing". 

I have had my 500 gbyte WD DVR expander connected for over two years and it appears the drive quit. I pulled the plug on both the Tivo and the expander before I left for work yesterday, came home and plugged both in and the Tivo recognized the drive, but it quit again as soon as the drive warmed up.

I "divorced" the old DVR expander this morning and noticed I have "g". I'll be connecting a new 1TB DVR expander this evening.


LH


----------



## rage777

HerronScott said:


> Rage,
> 
> I've been getting this on and off for a few weeks now (including prior to the 11g update) on only 1 of my 2 S3 units. I thought it was initially related to installing a switch in my entertainment center versus the multiple Ethernet cables which I had running to it before, but swapping cables and ports didn't fix it (and problem stayed with the 1 unit).
> 
> The other possibility although this change occurred a month or so before the problem started occurring was moving to Vonage and installing their V-Portal phone adapter in front of my router, but it would seem odd to just affect 1 of the 2 TiVo's.
> 
> Eventually, the affected TiVo has finally connected successfully.
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott.

If anybody else runs into my problem, I was able to solve it by rebooting my router.


----------



## drew00001

Hystyk28 said:


> OK...I have a Series 3 with an USB external HD. No TA. I am experiencing severe pixelation ever since getting the G SW update. I read through this thread, but don't see anyone complaining under the same circumstances. I have tried reboots to avail. I also reconnected the cables to make sure the connections were good.
> 
> Any ideas??? Please help, my perfectly good Tivo before the upgrade is now driving me insane. Thanks!


I had the most severe pixelation ever last night while watching Criminal Minds. CBS continued to be severly pixelated thereafter. I am assuming the update was pushed to me recently, and I need to reboot. I did not check if I got an update last night, probably because I have somewhat lost interest in the Criminal Minds series.

Sidenote: I do not have a external drive but did upgrade to a 750gb internal HD a few years back.


----------



## txporter

DougJohnson said:


> Spinrite just recovers data from a drive with read errors. About the only idea I have left is that you had a write error on the update to 11g. Thus it is corrupt on the backup. If you've got a older backup, you could try that. If not, you could try the Weaknees restore. -- Doug
> 
> Sorry. I meant the InstantCake restore.


Just to report back. I think this was an unfortunate coincidence. The problem on my unit is definitely the power supply. I ended up trying an older version of the kernel and had the same reboot loop problem. I then decided that I wanted to prove to myself that it was a power supply problem before plunking down $99 to get another one. I pulled the power supply from my working TivoHD and dropping it into the rebooting one. Everything boot up nicely and with the original drives, I have all my recordings still. My power supply symptoms seemed to be different than those reported by others with power supply (no lights, drive won't spin up, etc), but nonetheless, it seems to be the issue.


----------



## mreaves53

I think I have finally found the problem. I had a bad install of 11.0g. When I did a KS 57 and then a KS 52 everything works now. I did lose all of my programs on the external drive. I have learned a valuable lesson to burn as many of the programs I want to keep to DVD.

Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

leeherman said:


> I "divorced" the old DVR expander this morning and noticed I have "g". I'll be connecting a new 1TB DVR expander this evening.


That's the simplest solution. But it bothers me. I grew up watching Star Trek TOS:

Scotty: On Earth, we have a saying: Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.
Chekov: I know this saying. It was invented in Russia.​
I had a problem with my old 500 GB expander and went a different route. I replaced the internal drive with a Hitachi 1000 GB. But that's a lot more work.


----------



## dcstager

I've gone a week with my Tivo properly recording all scheduled programs on Switched Digital Video channels correctly under 11.0g. I've been complaining that this problem needed fixing and I don't know if the update fixed this - because this fix wasn't mentioned - or maybe our Austin TX guardian angel at Time Warner is doing something behind the scenes.

My question to others reading this thread is whether you are still getting blank recordings on SDV sometimes or whether this is generally resolved?


----------



## dlfl

dcstager said:


> I've gone a week with my Tivo properly recording all scheduled programs on Switched Digital Video channels correctly under 11.0g. I've been complaining that this problem needed fixing and I don't know if the update fixed this - because this fix wasn't mentioned - or maybe our Austin TX guardian angel at Time Warner is doing something behind the scenes.
> 
> My question to others reading this thread is whether you are still getting blank recordings on SDV sometimes or whether this is generally resolved?


Still getting tuning failures (and thus blank recordings). If fact it seems worse after getting 11.0g. However that doesn't prove 11.0g is to blame. It could be something TWC is doing.

A "guardian angel", eh? That sounds nice. I don't think our system has filled that post.


----------



## tiassa

b_scott said:


> hey low and behold, I come home to my bedroom TivoHD with pink screen and "Please Wait" in pale blue in the middle of the screen. Awesome. This should be fun - rebooting now.
> 
> edit: seems to be OK, but who knows.


That's what happened to me when I got 11.0g and after a reboot everything has been just fine for the week since.


----------



## steve614

Seems that most people with update problems have been users that let their Tivos update automatically. Most have said "I came home to..." and "I turned on my TV to see...", etc.
Did all us users with no problems "force" an update? i.e. something wrong in the auto update process?


----------



## a68oliver

steve614 said:


> Seems that most people with update problems have been users that let their Tivos update automatically. Most have said "I came home to..." and "I turned on my TV to see...", etc.
> Did all us users with no problems "force" an update? i.e. something wrong in the auto update process?


Nope.

My two Tivos (S3 and HD) updated automatically with no problems.


----------



## wtkflhn

dlfl said:


> Still getting tuning failures (and thus blank recordings). If fact it seems worse after getting 11.0g. However that doesn't prove 11.0g is to blame. It could be something TWC is doing.
> 
> A "guardian angel", eh? That sounds nice. I don't think our system has filled that post.


 I may have figured out what is going on with this, at least with Cox cable. I have a TIVO hd in the bedroom. It has 1 program to record daily on a digital clear QAM chanel on the NBC affiliate. It suddenly started failing everyday since the upgrade. 6 months ago, or so, Cox mapped the QAM's to be the same as they are on the cable boxes. CBS is ch 704, NBC is ch 706, etc. This has been working on the digital tv's for some time. But it never worked on TIVO, untill now. I did a chanel rescan on the TIVO's in my house (3 of them). All of them picked up the mapped ch's. I do not have cable cards or tuning adapters. So, if anyone is still having grey screens on recordings, check this out.

After the scan completes, go in the chanel list and add the new found chanels.

Don H.


----------



## wmcbrine

a68oliver said:


> Nope.
> 
> My two Tivos (S3 and HD) updated automatically with no problems.


+1, two S3s here, did no forcing, and I only knew they'd updated when I pulled them out of Standby and got the THX intro.

I suspect the vast majority of updates went without trouble, but it's the people with problems who are motivated to post.


----------



## r11roadster

wmcbrine said:


> +1, two S3s here, did no forcing, and I only knew they'd updated when I pulled them out of Standby and got the THX intro.
> 
> I suspect the vast majority of updates went without trouble, but it's the people with problems who are motivated to post.


+2 one S3 2HD's no issues auto updated.


----------



## Kit_C

I apologize if this has been noted elsewhere, but I just noticed a new behavior on my S3, which has software 11.0g-0-1-2-648.

When fast rewinding a recorded or live show, pressing the *forward *skip button causes the video to skip backwards one tick mark. A similar function was noted as a feature for the new Premiere models, but I had not heard that this had been enabled for the S3/HD models.

BTW, no issues with 11.0g in either my S3 or HD.

Kit
San Diego, CA


----------



## lessd

Kit_C said:


> I apologize if this has been noted elsewhere, but I just noticed a new behavior on my S3, which has software 11.0g-0-1-2-648.
> 
> When fast rewinding a recorded or live show, pressing the *forward *skip button causes the video to skip backwards one tick mark. A similar function was noted as a feature for the new Premiere models, but I had not heard that this had been enabled for the S3/HD models.
> 
> BTW, no issues with 11.0g in either my S3 or HD.
> 
> Kit
> San Diego, CA


This has always worked, been using it for years on my 648.


----------



## Thorin78

I seem to be having a new issue w/ my Tivo HD. It's now upgraded on the 11.0g firmware and just this week, my Tivo has been rebooting itself. 

The problem started probably early this week, 4/5, I try to view Netflix, it pulls up my list fine, but when I hit play on any movie, it displays the info of the movie, but no streaming. All I get is a gray screen. I can hit the Tivo central button and hear the beep, but all I get is the gray screen. I'm stuck there from then on and after 5 or 10 mins, maybe less but it seems that long, the Tivo reboots.

After the reboot, I have to connect to the Tivo server before any type of VOD. However I have no problems viewing Youtube videos. I do have a problem viewing any of the Free VOD clips, I get an error message that says the video type can't be decoded by the Tivo.

Has anyone else experienced anything like this? The Tivo is hardwired into a router, my PS3 has no issues w/ netflix. The same setup worked just on Sunday. 

Frustrated w/ the Gray screen.


----------



## CraigK

r11roadster said:


> +2 one S3 2HD's no issues auto updated.


+3

Two TiVo HDs. One went from 11.0d > 11.0f > 11.0g, and the other went from 11.0d to 11.0g. Each update was automatic overnight. The only thing I noticed was the clock in the corner disappeared each time (which was expected), otherwise no problems whatsoever.


----------



## drew00001

drew00001 said:


> I had the most severe pixelation ever last night while watching Criminal Minds. CBS continued to be severly pixelated thereafter. I am assuming the update was pushed to me recently, and I need to reboot. I did not check if I got an update last night, probably because I have somewhat lost interest in the Criminal Minds series.
> 
> Sidenote: I do not have a external drive but did upgrade to a 750gb internal HD a few years back.


I do have the g update and the problem I described above fixed itself by the following night. Everything seems to work as it did before.


----------



## BobQ

*Subject: Incorrect error message "End Clipped overlapped with another program"*

Got 11.0g sometime last week and had a curious glitch on Friday 4/9. I have a stock Series 3 with two single-stream cablecards. Also have a tuning adapter that functions well (most of the time) from Cablevision. Channels below are all HDTV and non-SDV.

On Friday, the Series 3 successfully recorded two shows at 8pm (Ghost Whisperer & Smallville). It then started recording two additional shows at 9pm (Medium & Stargate Universe). However, after about 10-12 seconds, each of the two 9pm shows stopped recording and displayed an error message "End Clipped overlapped with another program" which is clearly incorrect. None of the recordings have any padding -- the season passes have been setup for a while and have worked well in the past.

Anyway, I spotted this about 9:12pm, and hit the "Record" button on both tuners and successfully recorded both programs including the buffers all the way back to the wrongly "clipped" portions of the programs.

Something funny somewhere in the 11.0g release. Please let us know if anyone else gets *incorrectly clipped programs* listed in Now Playing. Thanks!


----------



## rstran

I turned on the Tivo to "Preparing the Service update...an hour, possibly longer", then after about 5 minutes it reboots, I get the "Welcome! Powering up" message and then "Almost there...." and then "Preparing..." again. It has been doing this for several hours now at least. Can someone please point me to somewhere I can read about a fix for this?


----------



## lessd

rstran said:


> I turned on the Tivo to "Preparing the Service update...an hour, possibly longer", then after about 5 minutes it reboots, I get the "Welcome! Powering up" message and then "Almost there...." and then "Preparing..." again. It has been doing this for several hours now at least. Can someone please point me to somewhere I can read about a fix for this?


Most likely you need a new hard drive (or a re-image of you current hard drive)


----------



## empiretc

lessd said:


> Most likely you need a new hard drive (or a re-image of you current hard drive)


because of an update? mine has been acting all wacky as well since this last update.

seriously doubt so many HDDs have failed


----------



## shaown

Hard drive failures tend to show themselves during updates.


----------



## Lrscpa

More on the "TiVo suggestions" issue. During two separate week long periods that I was away, the Tivo suggestions started working again. As soon as I got home, the suggestions stopped. I was getting between 3-10 per day when the TiVo wasn't being used. Too coincidental not to mean something...


----------



## SCSIRAID

Lrscpa said:


> More on the "TiVo suggestions" issue. During two separate week long periods that I was away, the Tivo suggestions started working again. As soon as I got home, the suggestions stopped. I was getting between 3-10 per day when the TiVo wasn't being used. Too coincidental not to mean something...


Interesting... Ive had a couple bursts of recordings. Ive also noticed that they are all on two channels. I really wish they would address this issue. If this issue plus the 'not recorded because video signal was not available' issue were fixed, I would be a mega happy camper.


----------



## empiretc

shaown said:


> Hard drive failures tend to show themselves during updates.


it was working fine before the update. i called tech support and was told "it is defective and for 49.95 we can send you another. Or for $$$ we can upgrade you to the premiere.  It was just a coincidence it started acting funny after the update... BS:

$300 and 5 months later looks like we are getting the serious shaft from Tivo!


----------



## orangeboy

empiretc said:


> ...It was just a coincidence it started acting funny after the update...


From what I understand, there are two OS partitions that flip-flop responsibilities, with one being an "active" partition running the current software, and the second a target for new software. When an update occurs, the second partition receives the update and at next boot, becomes the "active" partition. If there is a bad spot on the disk of the "receiving" partition, it may not become apparent until an update occurs. You may want to try a Kickstart 51, 52, or 56 to force the update onto the working partition, or 57 in an attempt to repair a filesystem problem...


----------



## rstran

I can't seem to get into kickstart on my tivo HD. My tivo boots up, then, within 10-20 seconds, my screen goes gray and stays that way forever. Might something like this prevent me from getting into Kickstart? Seems pretty simple to hold the pause button as soon as I see activity on the screen at boot, so I am wondering why this is not working for me.....


----------



## dlfl

rstran said:


> I can't seem to get into kickstart on my tivo HD. My tivo boots up, then, within 10-20 seconds, my screen goes gray and stays that way forever. Might something like this prevent me from getting into Kickstart? Seems pretty simple to hold the pause button as soon as I see activity on the screen at boot, so I am wondering why this is not working for me.....


What exactly to you mean by "My tivo boots up" ? What do you see before you get the gray-forever screen? If you're seeing the "Welcome...." screen then it goes to gray-forever, I believe this means the hard drive isn't able to start at all, i.e., a bad drive. Perhaps power supply problems too -- how old is the unit?

Also, what is the immediate past history of this TiVo? Was it working fine then suddenly started doing this, or what?


----------



## empiretc

I managed to get the tivo working normally again. Even after two techs assured me it was defective. One even claimed it was the slingbox causing the problem.

I cleared the "thumb ratings" and "to do lists" (locked up twice on this one). I couldn't do a full reset because of recordings. Just for the hell of it, I took a can of compresses air to it and was shocked at the amount of dust that came out of the unit. It has not been in service that long... I cleaned it out as best as possible without opening it (due to warranty). After that I was able to completely reset the "to do lists" and it has been working fine since.


----------



## empiretc

damn... gray screen just after posting this.


----------



## morac

empiretc said:


> damn... gray screen just after posting this.


It sounds like a hard drive issue. Clearing the databases won't fix freezes if it's a drive issue, it will just make it less likely to happen.


----------



## rstran

dlfl said:


> What exactly to you mean by "My tivo boots up" ? What do you see before you get the gray-forever screen? If you're seeing the "Welcome...." screen then it goes to gray-forever, I believe this means the hard drive isn't able to start at all, i.e., a bad drive. Perhaps power supply problems too -- how old is the unit?
> 
> Also, what is the immediate past history of this TiVo? Was it working fine then suddenly started doing this, or what?


yes, you are correct, I get the initial "Welcome" Screen, then the grey forever. I upgraded my original Tivo, purchased about 18 months ago, with a 1TB WD 1OEACS hard disk. It has been running 99% successfully since. On one or two rare occasions I got a frozen screen and had to reboot, maybe 3 months ago was the last time. Then, I turned it on one day and saw the "Ugrading, could take more than an hour" message, and the next morning I realized that it wasa in a rebooting loop. I pulled the plug, waited, reinserted and then came to my current situation. THanks for trying to help me out. I may end up doing the instantcake thing, I have a spare hitachi 1 tb disk here, and then I couild go back and work on this disk some more, since there's a lot of programmingon there that I want to see (as I said, it is 98% full)

I was able to copy off a winmfs truncated backup, so I know I can read the disk and it is not bad. I cannot restore this backup to the alternative disk, I get a write error at inode 0. I thought that disk was bad, but it passed all the tests (and the disk was in active use up until the new use), I am guessing the backup that came off the old disk was somehow bad (we'll see if I have trouble installing the instantcake on that drive, and then I'll know more


----------



## empiretc

morac said:


> It sounds like a hard drive issue. Clearing the databases won't fix freezes if it's a drive issue, it will just make it less likely to happen.


it just started rebooting to gray screen again.I am going to try a few more things before i contact tech support again.

a few times it has worked for 12+ hours. Is is really strange. It was easy to replicate the problem downloading music choice videos and other VODs.


----------



## DougJohnson

empiretc said:


> it just started rebooting to gray screen again.I am going to try a few more things before i contact tech support again.
> 
> a few times it has worked for 12+ hours. Is is really strange. It was easy to replicate the problem downloading music choice videos and other VODs.


It's almost certainly the hard drive. Really. -- Doug


----------



## empiretc

DougJohnson said:


> It's almost certainly the hard drive. Really. -- Doug


finally finished kickstart 54 and it passed all tests.

I am going to try a 57 next and see what happens from there.


----------



## empiretc

that didn't take too long at all. its up and running now.... i hope this is it.


----------



## MichaelK

empiretc said:


> finally finished kickstart 54 and it passed all tests.
> 
> I am going to try a 57 next and see what happens from there.


FYI-

the tivo tests dont always find all the problems that other programs such as spinrite will find indicating the drive is on the way out.

So dont be surprised if at some point in the future it stats acting wonky again. (at least while the box is on the same set of partitions- as above it will flip to the other set next software update and then back to this set on the following and so on and so on and so on...)


----------



## empiretc

I understand. I just want to exhaust every possibility before a return.


----------



## txporter

I had a problem that sounds similar to yours. It is documented in this thread starting on page 7 with a resolution on page 8. My problem ended up being a power supply rather than a hard drive. I have two TivoHD and just swapped PS. It has been running without incident now since 4/07/10.


----------



## empiretc

It sure does sound like the issues I am having. Too bad I do not have a second unit to test with.


----------



## morac

Saw my first problem with 11.0g today. I went to hit the TiVo button from Live TV and nothing happened. Hit it again and got "bonk" sound. At that point any remote button I pressed gave me a "bonk" sound. Same thing with the buttons on the front of my S3. Had to pull the plug and reboot.

Not technically a lockup since the box was still doing whatever it normally does, but majorly annoying as I was unable to interact with the box. Fortunately I got this about an hour before a 3 hour recording otherwise I'd have to wait about 4 hours to use the box.


----------



## morac

Never mind it looks like a fault emergency alert since the box just jumped to live TV and got stuck again on a channel. Not sure how I'm supposed to get it off this channel. I have a recording scheduled later tonight. 

I checked my cable box and it reported an EAS as well. Called Comcast and was informed of a "service outage" in my area and that there was a 20 minute wait time. At that point the EAS ended on the cable box. About 5 minutes later I regained control of my S3 and immediately put it into Standby to keep it from going into EAS again in case Comcast screws up again.


BTW there needs to be some kind of indication on the TiVo that an EAS is in progress as otherwise it simply looks like a GUI lockup. Also the S3 didn't give back control until a few minutes after the EAS ended which doesn't seem right to me either.


----------



## lrhorer

orangeboy said:


> From what I understand, there are two OS partitions that flip-flop responsibilities, with one being an "active" partition running the current software, and the second a target for new software.


'Close. There are actually four OS partitions, plus /var. There are two partitions which hold the two versions of the kernel and two which hold the two versions of the OS files (everything in /, /bin, /usr, /etc, /tivobin, etc.). There is only one copy of the /var partition.


----------



## orangeboy

lrhorer said:


> 'Close. There are actually four OS partitions, plus /var. There are two partitions which hold the two versions of the kernel and two which hold the two versions of the OS files (everything in /, /bin, /usr, /etc, /tivobin, etc.). There is only one copy of the /var partition.


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## empiretc

I gave up. It got RMAed today. It passed all the HD tests and the 57 procedure did not really do any good. It would lock up trying to clear "to lists" and locked up doing "erase everything". 

I am kind of convinced it is the power supply. While it was on, I could move the cord a little and the screen would go from normal, to purple to green hues.

Hopefully the replacement will be ok.


----------



## MiltonDorkenhoff

orangeboy said:


> From what I understand, there are two OS partitions that flip-flop responsibilities, with one being an "active" partition running the current software, and the second a target for new software. When an update occurs, the second partition receives the update and at next boot, becomes the "active" partition. If there is a bad spot on the disk of the "receiving" partition, it may not become apparent until an update occurs.


Then presumably the other partition(s) which were active before the update are ok, right? Is there a way to switch back to that partition?


----------



## morac

MiltonDorkenhoff said:


> Then presumably the other partition(s) which were active before the update are ok, right? Is there a way to switch back to that partition?


It is possible the other partitions are okay and there is a way to switch back to the other partition using one of the kickstart commands (52 or 56 I think), but if the disk is damaged to the point where the partitions are getting corrupted, than switching partitions will only prolong the inevitable. It's better to simply replace the drive.


----------

